# [Belegaer]Das Haus Celebriaen und die Zuflucht



## Nalorim (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessierte Spieler können sich an unseren Torwachen melden und vorstellig werden.

Informationen über uns findet ihr unter der Geschichte des Hauses, den Charaktersteckbriefen sowie auch im öffentlichen Eventbereich.

*Derzeit nehmen wir wieder auf!*

Wir bieten u.a. drei Sippen für Interessierte:
- Haus Celebriaen: Elbensippe
- Die Zuflucht: eine für alle anderen Rassen offene Zufluchtstätte, die unter dem Schutz des Hauses Celebriaen steht.
- Thela Estel i Celebrian - reines Elbenheer

kurzer Steckbrief:
Name: "Celebriaen Elanesse", "Die Zuflucht" und "Thela Estel i Celebrian"
Gegründet: Februar 2008
Ausrichtung: RP-PvE-PvM (alles im RP) - separater ooc-Kanal/Twink-/Verbindungskanal zur Nebensippe und Bündnisring
Rassen: reinrassige Elbensippe (Hauptsippe, Sippenhaus, Rang 10, ca. 20 aktive/50 MainChars), Nebensippe für andere Völker (Sippenhaus, Rang 10, ca. 6 MainChars)
Neues RP-Forum unter: http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de
Teamspeak: Nicht vorhanden, jedoch bei Bedarf über Bündnispartner mitnutzbar (eigener Bereich eingerichtet).
Voraussetzung für die Aufnahme: Nötige geistige Reife, Spass und Tatendrang, Probezeit als Anwärter
Voraussetzung für die Aufnahme Thela Estel: Elbenchar (Vollmitglied) in der Hauptsippe Haus Celebriaen.

*Bei Fragen wendet euch ingame an Aerendir, Rosiel, Lugaidh, Colgael, Silanwen, Fuinriell, Iowarthien.*

Beschreibung: 

_Die Vorhut war im Lager außerhalb Lil Giliath&#8217;s einige Tage zuvor eingetroffen und hatte die wichtigen Neuigkeiten an das Elbenheer übermittelt. Die Vorbereitungen für den Marsch waren daraufhin getroffen worden und trotz der feindlichen Kräfte und Späher war es der &#8222;Thela Estel&#8220; im Anschluss gelungen die Insel Tinnundir unbeobachtet zu erreichen. Von den Waldläufern auf der Insel erfuhren sie, dass ein großes Heer Angmarin aus den Men Erain in Richtung Norden aufgebrochen war. Man vermutete, dass sie in wenigen Tagen das Freie Heer in der Feste Forod angreifen würden. Währenddessen sammelte sich die &#8222;Thela Estel&#8220; erneut für den Marsch, um so schnell wie möglich das Freie Heer in der Feste Forod unterstützen zu können: Haldrandir schaut sich wachsam um. Aerendir mustert alle und hebt die Hand Celaehir sieht sich wachsam um. Aerendir richtet einige Worte an die versammelten Elben: &#8222;Brüder und Schwestern, wir sind nicht mehr fern der Feste, also lasst uns auf das letzte Wegstück vorbereiten und dem Freien Heer zur Hilfe eilen.&#8220; Celaehir nickt zu Aerendir. Letzte Befehle wurden ausgeteilt und schon bald darauf war die Thela Estel abmarschbereit: &#8222;Formiert euch meine Gefährten, auf das die Freien Völker erkennen, dass wir Erstgeborenen sie nicht in der Stunde der Gefahr alleine lassen werden.&#8220; Aerendir blickt durch die langen Marschreihen und nickt zufrieden. Haldrandir strafft seine Schultern und blickt frei gerade aus. Celaehir stellt sich gerade und aufrecht zu den anderen, ruhig lässt er seinen Blick leicht schweifen. &#8222;Thela Estel! Fertigmachen zum Aufbruch!&#8220; Egleria bleibt außer Atem stehen &#8222;Folgt mir! Aphado nîn Thela Estel!&#8220; Celaehir lässt seinen Blick schweifen über die weite Landschaft. Egleria ruft dem Elbenheer entgegen: &#8222;Ihr solltet euch beeilen. Die Feste Forod wurde angegriffen.&#8220; Aerendir hört ihre Stimme und ruft aus: &#8222;Seid wachsam! Haltet die Formation! Seid kampfbereit!&#8220; Auszug aus der RP-Kampagne "Ein Altes Bündnis wird erneuert" -> nachlesbar in unserem öffentlichen Eventbereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Eindrücke aus Events:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marsch durch Imladris





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Formation Tî Maeth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abmarschbereitschaft hergestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Angriffsplan mit den Verbündeten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Angriffsbefehl wird erteilt_


----------



## Nalorim (23. Juli 2009)

Update des öffentlichen Eventbereiches. Ein altes Bündnis wird erneuert - RP Plattform -!


----------



## Nalorim (29. Juli 2009)

Erneutes Update des öffentlichen Eventbereiches. Geschichtenabend des Hauses Celebriaen und der Zuflucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (3. August 2009)

Erneutes Update des öffentlichen [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcelebri%E4n.de%2Flotro1%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D25%26amp%3Bt%3D148"]Eventbereiches.[/URL] Die Ernennungszeremonie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (7. August 2009)

Zum Gruße,

so, die nächsten Wochen stehen einige Events bei uns an und da wir auch einen Schwung neuer Elben und Mitglieder der Zuflucht in unseren Hallen zu vermelden haben, wird erstmal bis auf weiteres ein Aufnahmestopp verhängt, damit sich alle untereinander besser verstehen und kennenlernen. Soll natürlich niemanden davon abhalten, dennoch an unseren Torwachen vorstellig zu werden.


----------



## Nalorim (28. August 2009)

Aufgrund unvorhergesehener Abgänge verschiedener (Stamm-)Spieler des Hauses Celebriaen sind unsere Tore nun bereits doch schon wieder geöffnet. Bewerbungen für unsere beiden Sippen auf dem RP-Server Belegaer (Haus Celebriaen=reine Elbensippe, Die Zuflucht=andere Völker) sind in entsprechender Form gerne in unserem Forum zu hinterlegen.

Des Weiteren sind aufgrund von derzeitigem Urlaub/Umzug etc. nur folgende Offiziere ingame ansprechbar: Rosiel, Lugaidh, Umlaric, Falthir.

Danke, wir sind gespannt auf eure Bewerbungen.


----------



## Nalorim (28. August 2009)

(doppelpost)


----------



## Nalorim (6. September 2009)

Beginn der neuen RP-Kampagne Der Weg führt nach Osten.


----------



## Nalorim (8. September 2009)

Und weiter geht's: HIER!

Viel Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## Nalorim (14. September 2009)

Nebenakt: Botschaft aus Lil Giliath

Des Weiteren stehen unsere Tore immer noch für einsame Wanderer offen.


----------



## Nalorim (19. September 2009)

Update:

Nachtrag vor dem oben genannten Nebenakt:

Akt 1: Abdunkle Zeiten

Neuer Eintrag in der Kampagne:

Zwischenakt: Ratsversammlung


----------



## Nalorim (29. September 2009)

Update:

Akt 1. und Akt 2. in Zusammenfassung


----------



## Nalorim (5. Oktober 2009)

Update: Zwischenakt: Ein kleines Treffen in Imladris


----------



## Nalorim (15. Oktober 2009)

Update: Zwischenakt: Eine erneute Ratsversammlung


----------



## Nalorim (20. Oktober 2009)

Update: Zwischenakt: Die Kundschafter werden entsandt

(Vielleicht begegnet ihr den Kundschaftern auf euren Wegen? Sprecht sie an, lasst euch ansprechen...wer weiß, was sich daraus ergibt. Weiterführung am 26.10. 21 Uhr von Duillont aus.)


----------



## Nalorim (22. Oktober 2009)

Update: Akt 3. Abdunkle Zeiten

(Ich erinnere an die Weiterführung der Kampagne am 26.10. 21 Uhr von Duillont aus. Siehe oben. Ansprechpartner vor Ort wird Lugaidh sein.)


----------



## Nalorim (2. November 2009)

Update: Zwischenakt: Die Ausbildung beginnt


----------



## Nalorim (18. November 2009)

Update: Zwischenakt: Ein Bote des Heeres der Freien Völker trifft ein


----------



## Nalorim (25. November 2009)

Update: Vorbereitungen und der Aufbruch des Elbenheeres

(P.s. Viel zu lesen und viele Bilder. Viel Spass.)


----------



## Nalorim (3. Dezember 2009)

Update: Aufbruch des Elbenheeres aus den Ered Luin


----------



## Nalorim (14. Dezember 2009)

Update: Hauptakt: Marschabschnitt Auenland - Alter Wald


----------



## Nalorim (18. Dezember 2009)

Update: Hauptakt: Die Täuschung verborgener Augen


----------



## Nalorim (27. Dezember 2009)

Update: Hauptakt: Die Einsamen Lande 

Besinnliche Tage und ein frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Nalorim (21. Januar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Versammlung im Schatten des Amon Sûl Teil 1 & 2

(Zwei lange Beiträge...Nochmals Danke an alle!)


----------



## Nalorim (28. Januar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Der Feind wird überrascht


----------



## Nalorim (3. Februar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Der Marsch in die Trollhöhen

Update Sippeninfo: Außerdem wurden Colgael und Silanwen zu Offizieren des Hauses Celebriaen ernannt.


----------



## Nalorim (7. Februar 2010)

Mal ein aktualisierter und detailierter Überblick zu uns...

Webseite: 	 http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de/lotro3/
Forum: 	http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de/lotro1/
Sippenführung: 	Aerendir
Sippenoffiziere: Lugaidh, Rosiel, Colgael, Silanwen
Sippentyp: 	RP
Mitglieder-Anzahl: 	ca. 25 aktive, ca. 15 teilaktive, ca. 10 nichtaktive (längere Pause/Abwesenheit beruflich bedingt etc.)
Sippenrang: 	Stufe 10
Aufnahme: 	Ja
Rassen: 	nur Elben
andere Rassen: finden in unserer Zweitsippe "Die Zuflucht" eine Heimat und gehören rp-geschichtlich zum Haus Celebriaen
Beheimatet auf: 	[DE-RP] Belegear
Beschreibung: 	

_Die Vorhut war im Lager außerhalb Lil Giliath’s einige Tage zuvor eingetroffen und hatte die wichtigen Neuigkeiten an das Elbenheer übermittelt. Die Vorbereitungen für den Marsch waren daraufhin getroffen worden und trotz der feindlichen Kräfte und Späher war es der „Thela Estel“ im Anschluss gelungen die Insel Tinnundir unbeobachtet zu erreichen. Von den Waldläufern auf der Insel erfuhren sie, dass ein großes Heer Angmarin aus den Men Erain in Richtung Norden aufgebrochen war. Man vermutete, dass sie in wenigen Tagen das Freie Heer in der Feste Forod angreifen würden. Währenddessen sammelte sich die „Thela Estel“ erneut für den Marsch, um so schnell wie möglich das Freie Heer in der Feste Forod unterstützen zu können: Haldrandir schaut sich wachsam um. Aerendir mustert alle und hebt die Hand Celaehir sieht sich wachsam um. Aerendir richtet einige Worte an die versammelten Elben: „Brüder und Schwestern, wir sind nicht mehr fern der Feste, also lasst uns auf das letzte Wegstück vorbereiten und dem Freien Heer zur Hilfe eilen.“ Celaehir nickt zu Aerendir. Letzte Befehle wurden ausgeteilt und schon bald darauf war die Thela Estel abmarschbereit: „Formiert euch meine Gefährten, auf das die Freien Völker erkennen, dass wir Erstgeborenen sie nicht in der Stunde der Gefahr alleine lassen werden.“ Aerendir blickt durch die langen Marschreihen und nickt zufrieden. Haldrandir strafft seine Schultern und blickt frei gerade aus. Celaehir stellt sich gerade und aufrecht zu den anderen, ruhig lässt er seinen Blick leicht schweifen. „Thela Estel! Fertigmachen zum Aufbruch!“ Egleria bleibt außer Atem stehen „Folgt mir! Aphado nîn Thela Estel!“ Celaehir lässt seinen Blick schweifen über die weite Landschaft. Egleria ruft dem Elbenheer entgegen: „Ihr solltet euch beeilen. Die Feste Forod wurde angegriffen.“ Aerendir hört ihre Stimme und ruft aus: „Seid wachsam! Haltet die Formation! Seid kampfbereit!“ Auszug aus der RP-Kampagne "Ein Altes Bündnis wird erneuert" -> nachlesbar in unserem öffentlichen Eventbereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Eindrücke aus Events:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marsch durch Imladris





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Formation Tî Maeth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abmarschbereitschaft hergestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Angriffsplan mit den Verbündeten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Angriffsbefehl wird erteilt_


----------



## Nalorim (11. Februar 2010)

und weiter geht's ->

Update: 

Hauptakt: Ein schriller Schrei in der Nacht

& 

Zwischenspiel: Nächtliche Gespräche und ein Bote


----------



## Nalorim (19. Februar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Eintreffen zur Ratsversammlung in Duillont - Teil 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (19. Februar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Die Ratsversammlung in Duillont - Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (25. Februar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Von Angmarim und Trollen - Teil 1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (25. Februar 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Von Angmarim und Trollen - Teil 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (1. März 2010)

Update: Zwischenakt: Eine Botschaft aus Imladris trifft ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (3. März 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Imladris und die Halle des Feuers - Teil 1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: Hauptakt: Imladris und die Halle des Feuers - Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update: Hauptakt: Imladris und die Halle des Feuers - Teil 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (16. März 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Das Elbenheer bricht in das Nebelgebirge auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (16. März 2010)

und gleich das nächste Update (*hinkt ein wenig hinterher*): _

Hauptakt: Eindrücke aus der Jagd und dem vorläufigen Lager im Nebelgebirge

Ein Beobachter hielt jeden Schritt der Thela Estel im Nebelgebirge  hier fest.


_


----------



## Nalorim (19. März 2010)

Update: Gespräche über den Nachschub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (19. März 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Von Bilwissen und Gefangenen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (29. März 2010)

Erstes Update zu den Festlichkeiten unseres Jubiläums, hier speziell die Theateraufführung: 
Narn i Maeglin o Gondolin - Das Theaterstück zum Jubiläum -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Danksagung


----------



## Nalorim (30. März 2010)

Ergänzung zum Hauptakt: Kriegstreiben und Nachschub:
_
*Erzähler: Der Nachschubtross war unterdessen in Imladris angelangt und rastete dort. Ein Bote wurde entsandt, der das Elbenheer darüber in Kenntnis setzen sollte, um den Nachschub azuholen. Die Karren bis nach Hrimbarg zu schaffen wäre ein zu schwieriges Unterfangen. Doch davon wußten die Elben der Thela Estel noch nichts.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zusammentreffen der Händler und begleitenden Wachen der Zuflucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Anhalten und teilweises Abladen des Nachschubtrosses vor der Bruinenfurt. Kurze Besprechung über das weitere Vorgehen bei der Überquerung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Vorsichtiges Durchqueren der Bruinenfurt, zunächst ohne den Nachschubtross, um etwaige Unebenheiten unter Wasser zu erkennen, die Schwierigkeiten bereiten könnten*

(Hintergrund: Parallel zum Elben-Teil lief die Nachschubversorgung durch die Sippe Amboss und Feder, welche von unserer Zweitsippe Geleitschutz erhielten.)_


----------



## Nalorim (5. April 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Planänderungen ~ unterstützt von "Amboss & Feder" und "Die Zuflucht"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (13. April 2010)

Zweites Update zu unseren Festlichkeiten:

Update 2: Ein Bericht über das Lied der Herrin Celebrian, gedichtet von Herrn Shahn für uns, findet sich  hier. Vorgetragen wurde es von der hervorragenden Musikkapelle EHREN & HALBE.

Der Dank und die ersten Aufzeichnungen von der Festlichkeit finden sich an diesen Stellen:

 Der Dank 

 Das Theaterstück 1. Akt


----------



## Nalorim (19. April 2010)

Update: _Zwischenakt: Aus dem Kriegstagebuch der Thela Estel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Nalorim (23. April 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Abrücken aus dem Nebelgebirge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (23. April 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Jagdkampf ~ unterstützt von Otilo& Ligustra, sowie Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (24. April 2010)

Wichtiges Update: Ab sofort ist das Haus Celebriaen und ihre Zuflucht unter dem Link http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de zu erreichen. Auf der Frontpage sind dann auch alle aktuellen und notwendigen Informationen zu den beiden Sippen, laufenden Eventkampagnen etc. zu erhalten.


----------



## Nalorim (27. April 2010)

Update: Hauptakt (Ergänzung): Jagdkampf ~ unterstützt von Otilo& Ligustra, sowie Falkenruh's Wacht

In der Ergänzung werden die Erlebnisse des Jagdtrupps festgehalten, der sich nach dem Auffinden zweier Hobbits vom Spähtrupp löste.

Die Erlebnisse des Spähtrupps dagegen sind weiterhin hier festgehalten: Hauptakt: Jagdkampf ~ unterstützt von Otilo& Ligustra, sowie Falkenruh's Wacht


----------



## Nalorim (5. Mai 2010)

_An diesem Abend vergnügten sich die Elben des Hauses Celebrian, die Zufluchtsuchenden und eine Reihe Gäste bei einem wohlschmeckenden Eintopf, anregenden Gesprächen und Musik. Hierbei wurde unter anderem auch die Einladung zum großen Händlermarkt in einigen Tagen in Bree ausgesprochen._

_Zur kompletten Zusammenfassung geht es  hier._

_Weitere Grunddaten zum wöchentlich stattfindenen Zusammentreffen in den Hallen der Celebriaen findet ihr unter http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de ._


----------



## Nalorim (8. Mai 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Schanzwerk am Bruinen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (10. Mai 2010)

*Colgael nickt den Zuhörern zu und wartet bis sich alle gesetzt haben und löscht dann ein paar Kerzen. Es wird dunkler, das Feuer knistert und alle warten spannt auf die Stimme des Elben, die zunächst leise und alle in den Bann ziehend erklingt: "Heute werde ich von Dingen berichten, die weit vor unserer Zeit geschahen: den Valar, den Quendi und ihren Wanderungen sowie von dem Exil und den Kriegen in Beleriand."*

 Zum kompletten Beitrag...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (14. Mai 2010)

Hauptakt: Die Schlacht an der Bruinenfurt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (27. Mai 2010)

Hauptakt: Rückkehr nach langer Zeit ~ unterstützt von der Stadtwache von Bree




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (4. Juni 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Ankunft in den Hallen der Celebriaen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (4. Juni 2010)

Auch zu finden unter: öffentlicher Eventbereich

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es war ein sehr lauer Abend, die Sonne stand noch kräftig am Himmel und schenkte mit ihren Strahlen Wärme und Licht. Auf dem Anwesen der Aglar (auch genannt: Das Haus des Westens) , besser im wunderschönen Garten, der von den Statuen Luthien's und Gil-Galad's geziert wurde, fanden sich immer mehr Gäste ein. Alle liessen sich im warmen Gras nieder, Silanwen eilte emsig zwischen allen auf und ab, um die Bedürfnisse nach Tränken zu befriedigen. Colgael war ein wenig in Gedanken versunken, schien er sich doch auf die Erzählungen vorzubereiten, die bald ihren Anfang für die nächsten 3,5 Stunden nehmen sollten. Nur wenige Gäste verliessen nach 2,5 Stunden bereits den Garten, denn sie alle waren gebannt von den Erzählungen und hatten sogar noch weitere Erzählungen gefordert. Manche jedoch waren sehr müde geworden, hatten sich zum Flinken Fuss zurückgezogen und zogen ein weiches Bett dem Kampf um das Wachbleiben vor.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So erscholl Colgael's Stimme laut und deutlich über den Zuhörern mit einem Male: "Heute will ich berichten, wie die Jahre der Menschen und Elben in Beleriand weiter verliefen." *

(Hier nur ein kurzer Vorspann, weiteres über den Link)
_


----------



## Nalorim (8. Juni 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Ehrung der Gefallenen

_Die Zeremonie nahm ihren Anfang am Haus des Westens...abwartend lauschten die Elben und Gäste den Worten des Heermeisters: *"Die Heerschar des Hauses Celebriaen, die Thela Estel, bestand jüngst eine Schlacht gegen eine grosse Streitmacht des Feindes, die gen Imladris gezogen war. Wir gingen siegreich aus der Begegnung hervor, doch einige von uns schieden von Mittelerde. Es fochten auch Freunde an unserer Seite, die nicht zur Thela Estel gehörten. Sie gaben Ihr Leben für die Sicherheit dieser Lande, nie soll ihnen unser Dank vergessen werden! An erster Stelle nenne ich hiermit Frau Sarolis, eine Meisterin des Bogens, eine Lehrerin jüngerer Schüler. Sie gab Ihr Leben an unserer Seite. In Ihrem Namen bekunden wir unsere Ehrentbietung den siegreichen Dahingeschiedenen! Nun lasst uns zu den Ufern des Lhûn schreiten, wo der Hráve, der Körper der Frau Sarolis ruht."

(ein 2:26min Film über das Event findet sich über den Link im öffentlichen Eventbereich des Hauses Celebriaen.)
*_


----------



## Nalorim (11. Juni 2010)

Update: Epilog "Der Weg führt nach Osten"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damit wurde die Eventkampagne "Der Weg führt nach Osten" der Thela Estel (Elbenheer des Hauses Celebriaen) _nach mehr als neun Monaten meist wöchentlicher Events_ beendet. Das Elbenheer lagert nun bis auf Weiteres in den Ered Luin. Eine Weiterführung der Thela Estel-Kampagne ist für den Herbst geplant. *Am 22.06.2010* werden wir, wieder Di abends, mit einer neuen *Eventkampagne "Farad na Gwahaedir"* starten. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Offene Hallen des Hauses Celebriaen:
Auch ist weiterhin jeder Freund, Diplomat, Reisende, Bote und Gast gerne willkommen, der uns,* jeden Do zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr*, in unseren Hallen besuchen möchte. Eine entsprechende Siedlungskarte findet sich über den Link.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der *dritte Abend der Erzählungen* inkl. hochgeschätzter Gasterzähler findet *am 20.06.2010 ab 20:30 Uhr* am Pavilion in der Siedlung Lanthir-e-Nauth statt. Wir freuen uns über jeden interessierten und neugierigen Zuhörer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juni 2010)

_Update: Prolog "Farad na Gwahaedir"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Abschnitt ~ Amon Sûl:

Der morgendliche Nebel zog die Hänge der Wetterspitze empor und das Zwielicht wich allmählich den ersten Strahlen der Sonne, die unter der Obhut Arien ihren Weg von Osten nach Westen begann.

In Candaith’s Lager erhoben sich die beiden Elben nach einer unruhigen Nacht und blickten sich überrascht an. Vom Gipfel der Wetterspitze drang dunkler Rauch. Seit vielen Monaten durchstreiften sie die Umgebung des Amon Sûl und nutzten den Gipfel als Spähposten. 

Nichts wirklich Auffälliges war seit dem Rückmarsch der Thela Estel geschehen, doch die letzten beiden Tage waren anders gewesen. Vor drei Tagen hatte sich ein größerer Trupp Orks, vielleicht 50-60 dieser abscheulichen Wesen, von Südosten der Wetterspitze genähert. Während die beiden Elben unerkannt für Augen und Ohren der Orks blieben, erkundeten sie das Lager ihrer Feinde in aller Ruhe und suchten nach dem Grund des Aufmarsches. 

Wenig konnten sie in Erfahrung bringen, also zogen sie sich ein wenig zurück und beobachteten das Treiben aus der Ferne. Mehrfach marschierte eine kleinere Gruppe zum Gipfel des Amon Sûl, verfolgt von den beiden Kundschaftern. Die Orks durchsuchten die alten Ruinen auf der Wetterspitze, gruben den Boden um, verrückten Steine. Doch scheinbar konnten sie nicht das Gesuchte entdecken, denn ein ums andere Mal zogen sie fluchend zu ihrem Lager zurück. 

Am gestrigen Nachmittag dann war ein Schwarm Crebain herangeeilt und hatte sich in der Mitte des Lagers niedergelassen. Ein Ork, düsterer als alle anderen, war zu den Crebain getreten, doch die Elben waren zu weit entfernt, als dass sie etwas hätten hören können. Eine Stunde später hatte sich der Schwarm wieder in die Luft erhoben und eilte zügig gegen den Wind davon. Nichts geschah dann mehr. Noch in der Nacht brach der Trupp Orks unter lautem Gelärm nach Südosten auf. Die Elben hatten sie noch eine Weile verfolgt, waren dann aber zu ihrem Lager am Amon Sûl zurückgekehrt und sahen nun Rauch über dem Gipfel aufsteigen. 

Was hatte das zu bedeuten?_

(Originalbild Marc Taro Holmes - Middle Earth Online « Marc Taro Holmes: Concept Art Portfolio (All images copyright Turbine Entertainment, 2002-2004))


----------



## Nalorim (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Zweiter Abschnitt ~ Evendim:

Der hohe Bergrücken oberhalb der Men Erain im Süden Evendims bot den Kundschaftern der Thela Estel, die nach dem Rückzug aus dem Gebiet zurückgeblieben waren, sehr viele versteckte Beobachtungsposten über die Ruinen von Annuminas und die Hauptverkehrswege.

Während die ersten Monate nach den Schlachten um die Feste Forod und die Ruinen von Annuminas ohne irgendwelche Vorkommnisse ins Land zogen, zeigten sich vereinzelte kleine Trupps von Angmarins und Bilwissen recht bald danach. Die Kundschafter stellten den Feinden über viele Wochen nach, schickten kurze Botschaften zum Haus Celebriaen in den Ered Luin und warteten beobachtend ab, was weiter geschehen würde. 

Mehrere Angmarin-Trupps hatten in den letzten Tagen kleinere Lager an verschiedenen Stelle in den Ruinen von Annumias aufgebaut. Ab und an sahen die Kundschafter nun auch Gruppen von Angmarin und Bilwissen, die hin und wieder verschiedene Grabmäler in den Men Erain aufbrachen und für viele Stunden, manchmal auch Tage darin verschwanden. Etwas schienen sie zu suchen, kehrten jedoch später, scheinbar erfolglos, in ihre Lager zurück. Die Elben konnten sich darauf keinen Reim bilden und schickten auch dieses Mal wieder Boten in die Ered Luin, um das Haus Celebriaen über die Neuigkeiten in Kenntnis zu setzen. In der Zwischenzeit würden die Kundschafter nach weiteren Hinweisen suchen und den Feinden auf den Fersen bleiben. _


----------



## Nalorim (26. Juni 2010)

Zusammenfassung: Dritter Abend der Erzählungen

Hier ein Auszug:

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Noch wärmten die Strahlen der Sonne die Gäste, die allmählich am Pavilion in den Hallen der Celebriaen eintrafen und sich auf den dritten Abend der Erzählungen freuten. 

"Die Stunde der Erzählungen beginnt in Kürze! Wir bitten Euch, Platz zu nehmen, möglichst in den vorderen Reihen, damit Ihr auch alles gut hören möget.", klang es durch die Luft und ein wenig später begrüßt Narunarquelie im Namen des Hauses Celebriaen alle Anwesenden: 

"Werte Freunde und Gäste, ich darf Euch alle zu diesem dritten Abend der Erzählungen herzlichst willkommen heißen. Es ist mir erneut eine Freude so viele interessierte Zuhörer begrüßen zu dürfen. Noch dazu, da wir heute auch einen Gastredner unter uns haben, der sich die Ehre gibt.
Heute werte Freunde und Gäste wird uns von der Gründung der Menschenreiche von Gondor und Anorien berichtet.
Außerdem ist es mir eine Ehre als besonderen Gastredner nun Herrn Vestrian Verswort ankündigen zu dürfen, der uns zunächst mit seiner Erzählung in den Bann ziehen wird. Nun...Herr Vestrian, bitte...sei dies nun eure Bühne."*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (28. Juni 2010)

Eventkampagne ~ Farad na Gwahaedir

Prolog: Unerwartete Geschehnisse ~ unterstützt von Falkenruh's Wacht & Schwerter Gondors




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
*Erzähler: An diesem Morgen trafen einige Elben und Zufluchtsuchenden im Garten des Flinken Fußes zusammen, um gemeinsam ein Frühstück nach den entbehrungsreichen, vorangegangenen Monaten einzunehmen. Für Beobachter von außerhalb mag dieser Anblick seltsam angemutet haben, doch war es nichts Ungewöhnliches, denn die Zufluchtsuchenden standen unter dem Schutz des Elbenhauses und der Umgang untereinander war freundlich und stets entgegenkommend. Schliesslich stießen noch Calvaros, der Gesandte von Falkenruh's Wacht, Serenaya, Gesandte von den Schwertern Gondors und Jaana, eine geschätzte Freundin des Hauses und freie Schneidermeisterin im Kontor zu Amboss & Feder, hinzu. Während die kräftigen Sonnenstrahlen alle im Garten mit Wärme erfüllten, die Gespräche heiter und ausgelassen waren, traf in aller Eile und vollkommen außer Atem ein Bote am Garten ein, der den Tûr zu sprechen wünschte und ihn aus dem geselligen und friedlichen Trudel riss.*_


----------



## Nalorim (30. Juni 2010)

_*In der Zwischenzeit... ~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

"Ered Luin, Hallen der Celebriaen Elanesse und angrenzende Siedlungen; Calvaros, Verbündeter der Wacht zu Falkenruh:

Noch lag morgentliche Stille über der Elbensiedlung, noch war die Nacht nicht ganz dem heranbrechenden Tag gewichen, der sich in den ersten verstohlenen Strahlen der majestätisch über den Ered Luin aufgehenden Sonne ankündigte. Weit entfernt schienen die Schatten des Dunklen, vor dem Licht Anors geflohen wie in den ersten Augenblicken ihres Erscheinens.
Leise Stimmen mischten sich mit denen der erwachenden und den neuen Tag begrüßenden Vögel. Frohe Stimmen, die scherzten und lachten, nicht nur der Eldar, waren doch hier verschiedene Völker willkommen und vereint zu einem gemeinsamen Mahl.

Und doch nahte auch hier das Unheil, als neide es dem Moment sein - wenn auch nur vorübergehendes - Glück. Langsam, aber stetig, getragen von den schwerer werdenden Schritten eines ermüdenden Boten, dem nur die Nähe zu den Hallen seiner Gemeinschaft die Kraft gab, auch noch die letzte Entfernung mit der gleichen Schnelligkeit zu überwinden wie den Rest seines weiten Weges.
Die Nachricht an seinen Tûr kündete von seltsamen Vorkommnissen an lange verfallenen Stätten der alten Menschengeschlechter, und er war nicht der einzige, der solches zu berichten hatte, noch war es der einzige Ort, auf den die Aufmerksamkeit der Feinde sich richtete. Annúminas und Amon Sûl! Stadt der Könige im Norden und Wachturm im Grenzgebiet der drei Nördlichen Königreichen! Doch welche Verbindung mag zwischen ihnen bestehen? Oder sind es nur einige der Orte, an denen der Feind tätig wird und die uns nun durch günstige Fügung des Schicksals bekannt geworden sind?

Mögen Zweck und Ziel der Suche des Feindes noch nicht offenbar sein, so doch die Stärke des Verlangens. Wieviel Zeit mag bleiben, bis gefunden wird, was dort gesucht? Und welche Auswirkungen mag es haben? Schnelligkeit scheint das Gebot der Stunde - und die Dringlichkeit zu wissen, worauf das Auge des Feinde zu fallen sucht.

Doch sind die großen Menschengeschlechter der Elbenfreunde schon lange dahingegangen, ihre Nachkommen wenige, über alle Lande verteilt und sich ihres Erbes zu oft nicht einmal bewusst, ihre alten Stätten vielfach geschleift, zu Staub zerfallen, nur noch mahnende, geplünderte Ruinen. Kurz ist das Leben der Menschen im Vergleich zu den Eldar, so kurz, um zu lernen, um ihr Wissen niederzuschreiben - und viel ihres Wissen ist verloren gegangen, in den Wirren der Kriege, gewonnene wie verlorene - oder begraben vom Staub der Zeit. Nur Einzelnes mag überdauert haben, verstreut und vergessen.

Was also mag dem Zerfall der Zeit getrotzt haben, dass der Feind heute noch glaubt, es finden zu können?

In alter Zeit hätte ich gewusst, wen ich fragen würde, denn einige der Eldar sind bewandert in den Pfaden der anderen Völker. Doch nicht mehr viele sind geblieben, ihre Schriften nicht immer klar verständlich oder auch verloren. Und niemand nahe genug für eine schnelle Antwort auf die dringenden Fragen.

Vielleicht können unsere menschlichen Verbündeten etwas Licht in diese Angelegenheit bringen. Schließlich lag ihre jetzt verlorene Heimat - Falkenruh - im einstigen Herrschaftsbereich von Arthedain, wenn ich mich der Grenzziehung der Menschen richtig erinnere. Die meisten meiner Erinnerungen an den Ort stammen aus der Zeit, wo die Herrschaft eines Königs im Norden schon nur noch Geschichte war.

Neben den Stätten der Eldar gilt auch Gondor als Hort des Wissens. Vor allem, da es einst mit dem Nördlichen Königreich Arnor verbunden war, mag dort etwas fortbestanden haben, das Klarheit zu bringen vermag. Und auch in Rohan, in den Geschichten der Herren der Pferde mögen Erinnerungen lebendig geblieben sein! Versperrt jedoch ist der Weg in diese Länder, durch die Anwesenheit eines weiteren Feindes, mit dem niemand hatte rechnen können...

"Komm zu mir, mein Freund. Hier, trage diese Botschaft zu unseren Verbündeten im Breeland, auf dass sie ihre Falken gen Süden schicken. Fliegt geschwind! Doch seht Euch vor, denn Ihr werdet nicht die einzigen Jäger am Himmel und am Boden sein!"

Calvaros befestigte das Röhrchen mit der eben fertig gestellten, engbeschriebene Nachricht sorgsam am Bein des geduldig wartenden Falken. Seicht strich er dem Tier über das Gefieder und sah ihm in die hellen Augen, während er leise zu ihm sprach. Dann öffnete er das Fenster und entließ den Falken auf seine Reise.

Einen Moment sah er dem schnell kleiner werdenden hellen Punkt am Himmel nach. Dann wandte er sich ab, es gab noch einiges vorzubereiten und es mochte ihm helfen, seine Sorgen einstweilen mit Geschäftigkeit im Zaum zu halten...

....

Einen Falkenflug später im Breeland, eine namenlose kleine Siedlung in den Wäldern entlang der Großen Oststraße, neue Heimat derer aus Falkenruh; Jomek Garon, Hauptmann der Wacht:

Jomek las die Nachricht ihrer Verbündeten, die sein Schreiber ihm gebracht hatte, zum wiederholten Male.

Die Beobachtungen der Elben am Amon Sûl deckten sich mit den Anzeichen und Spuren, die ihm von ihren eigenen Patrouillen berichtet worden waren. Die Gruppe Orks unbehelligt ziehen zu lassen, widerstrebte ihm im Innersten, doch ohne eine ausreichende Anzahl an eigenen Kämpfern war ihnen nichts anderes übrig geblieben. Er hätte vermutet, dass sie die verstreuten Ork- und Bilwisslager in der Region verstärken würden, doch das war nicht geschehen. Stattdessen waren sie wieder abgezogen. Und er wartete noch immer auf Nachrichten von dem Späher, der ihnen weiter gefolgt war...

Er grübelte, was so wichtig für die Orks gewesen sein mochte, dass sie sogar die eine oder andere Gelegenheit zu plündern ausgelassen hatten. Was es auch war, es würde ihm wahrscheinlich ganz und gar nicht gefallen.

Tyrome war bereits angewiesen worden, ihre alten Aufzeichnungen nach Zusammenhängen zwischen den beiden Orten durchzusehen. Als letzter Hüter ihrer Chroniken war er am besten dafür geeignet, vor allem, nachdem soviele der alten Niederschriften seit ihrer Flucht aus dem Norden verloren waren und einiges nur noch in der Erinnerung erhalten sein mochte.

Jomek griff zur Feder und begann zu schreiben. Seltener waren die Nachrichten geworden, die sie mit dem Süden ausgetauscht hatten. Und unerfreulicher der Inhalt. Mit einer gewissen Vorsicht in der Wortwahl formulierte er ihre Bitte. Immerhin kannte er ihre Vertrauensperson in Gondor noch persönlich. Anders sah es mit Rohan aus. Seltsames schien in dem Land vorzugehen, wenn er den Informationen trauen konnte, die vor allem seitens der fahrenden Händler weitergetragen wurden. Aber immerhin war der Kontakt dorthin noch nicht ganz abgebrochen. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass auch diese Falken sicher an ihr Ziel und zurück kommen würden.

Als er fertig war, übergab er sie Tyrome, der sich um alles Weitere kümmern würde.

Die Bitte nach geeigneten Falknern war schnell zu entscheiden und bald machte sich derjenige auf den Weg, um zu dem genannten möglichen Treffpunkte aufzubrechen..."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (6. Juli 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Aufbruch ins Ungewisse ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Erzähler: Die Sonne verschwand langsam am Horizont und der Abend brach an. In Erwartung des Aufbruchs sammelten sich alle erneut im Garten vor dem "Flinken Fuss". Die Vorbereitungen für den Aufbruch der Jagd- und Kundschaftertrupps waren beinahe abgeschlossen. Noch wenige Handgriffe waren nötig, dann würde der Heermeister die Trupps einteilen und in Marsch setzen können. 
Die Ausrüstung wurde derweil von der Quartiermeisterin ausgegeben, Waffen und Proviant verstaut. Auch die Falknerin war bereits anwesend und wartete auf den Aufbruch der gemischten Trupps. Das erste Wegstück bis zum Treffpunkt mit dem zweiten Falkner würden die Jäger gemeinsam zurücklegen.
*


----------



## Nalorim (7. Juli 2010)

_*Update: Zur selben Zeit... ~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

Auszug aus dem Forentext:

"Auenland, Wälder und Wiesen um Balgfurt, südlich des Steinbruchs von Schären; Jovan Garon, Kundschafter und Falkner im Dienste der Wacht zu Falkenruh:

'Dies ist also das Auenland.'

Saftige Wiesen, guttragende Felder, das Vieh auf den Weiden wohlgenährt. Hier schien die Welt zumindest auf den ersten Blick noch in Ordnung, Krieg und Verderben weit entfernt. Und die einzige Sorge seiner Bewohner mochte sich wirklich nur um die nächste Mahlzeit drehen, wenn ihn seine Ohren nicht getrogen hatten, als die kleine Gruppe auf der Straße vorbeireisender Hobbits seinen versteckten Rastplatz passiert hatte._


----------



## Nalorim (8. Juli 2010)

Update: Aufbruch ins Ungewisse

Fortsetzung...
*
Erzähler: In der Ferne erkannten die Kundschafter eine große Silhuette auf dem zentralen Hügel im Sumpfgebiet und umgingen in einiger Entfernung die Stelle. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: Schliesslich hielten sie nahe des Ostweges zwischen den Bäumen und suchten nach ewaigen Reisenden oder auch neugierigen Augen, die sie entdecken könnten.*


----------



## Nalorim (13. Juli 2010)

Update:

_*An einem anderen Ort... ~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

Auszug:

"Einsame Lande, Sümpfe südöstlich der Feste Guruth, Daronart Vestardt, Kundschafter der Wacht zu Falkenruh"

'Warum habe ich mich eigentlich freiwillig hierfür gemeldet? Dieser Sumpf raubt mir den letzten Nerv. Insekten, wohin das Auge nur sieht, die nur auf einen Leckerbissen gewartet haben, und dann diese schleimigen Würmer...'

Er schüttelte sich, als er sich beinahe auf eines der arm****en Viecher setzte, das eiligst davonschlängelte, und fragte sich gleichzeitig, ob sie vielleicht doch essbar sein mochten. Irgendwann würde er es ausprobieren müssen, wenn die Orks in der Geschwindigkeit über eine längere Strecke weiter zogen.

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte sich die große Gruppe, der die Wacht gefolgt war, nach einer längeren hitzigen Diskussion und einem kurzen Aufenthalt in der von Orks übernommenen Feste Cyrn aufgetrennt. Ein Teil war gen Süden abgebogen, hinein in die südlichen Sümpfe von Harlog, ein anderer gen Norden, während die Hauptgruppe weiter auf ihrer etwa parallel zur Straße verlaufenden Route gen Osten voranschritt.
..._


----------



## Nalorim (14. Juli 2010)

Update Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Nalorim (15. Juli 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Getrennte Wege ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht
_
Der Weg zum Amon Sûl ~ paralleler Handlungsstrang 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: Nach der kurzen Rast die Nacht hindurch, trafen die Jagdtrupps nun die letzten Vorbereitungen für den weiteren Marsch. Die Wachen hatten eine Elbin näher treten lassen, die sich scheinbar auf einer einsamen Reise gen Imladris befand. Sie unterhielten sich eine Weile und luden die Elbin ein, sie zu begleiten. Diese nahm das Angebot gerne an und lächelte ob der unerwarteten Gesellschaft. Nun dämmerte der Morgen. Die beiden Jagdtrupps zerstreuten die letzten Spuren ihres Lagers am See und brachen dann in Begleitung der beiden Falkner zu ihren jeweiligen Zielen auf. Wann würden sie erneut zusammenfinden? Wer würde zuerst Informationen über die Suche des Feindes erhalten? Es gab viele offene Fragen und noch keine Antworten. Dennoch verzogen sie keine Miene und eilten, sich von einander verabschiedend, in unterschiedliche Richtungen davon. Die Falkner liessen ihre stolzen Tiere ein Stück vorausfliegen, um den Weg auszuspähen.*_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juli 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Getrennte Wege ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht
_
Der Weg nach Evendim ~ paralleler Handlungsstrang 2_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Erzähler: Die Zeit war gekommen. Die beiden Jagdtrupps zerstreuten die letzten Spuren ihres Lagers am See und brachen dann in Begleitung der beiden Falkner zu ihren jeweiligen Zielen auf. Wann würden sie erneut zusammenfinden? Wer würde zuerst Informationen über die Suche des Feindes erhalten? Es gab viele offene Fragen und noch keine Antworten.*


----------



## Nalorim (20. Juli 2010)

_*Update: Zwischenzeitlich... ~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

"Später im Breeland, eine namenlose kleine Siedlung in den Wäldern entlang der Großen Oststraße; Jomek Garon, Hauptmann der Wacht:

Der Hauptmann studierte die Nachrichten, die vor ihm auf dem Schreibpult lagen - die seiner Leute, die dieser seltsamen Orkgruppe auf den Fersen blieben, und die von den Elben, die mit Talieneths Falke vor kurzem eingetroffen war.
Tyrome war bereits dabei, alles zusammenzufassen, um eine Nachricht mit allen derzeit vorhandenen Informationen sowohl an die Elben in die Ered Luin als auch an die verschiedenen Truppen unterwegs zu schicken.
Die Nachricht an Jovan würden sie nach Tinnudir schicken. Ihr Kontakt bei den Waldläufern würde sicherstellen, dass sie nicht in falsche Hände geriet. Marwek war sich dessen Loyalität sicher.
Und Jomek war sich sicher, dass Jovan oder die Elben früher oder später Kontakt zu den Waldläufern aufnehmen würden. Zu groß war die Möglichkeit, dass bei den Wächtern der alten Stätten Wissen vorhanden sein mochte. Sollte der Falke Jovan auf dem Flug dahin finden, umso besser. Talieneths Falke würde die für ihre Gruppe bestimmte nach einer kurzen Rast auf seinem Rückflug mitnehmen.

...(Auszug)
_


----------



## Nalorim (27. Juli 2010)

Ein weiterer Aushang wird angebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (28. Juli 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Evendim: Erste Hinweise ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (1. August 2010)

Der vierte Geschichtenabend

_*Der vierte Geschichtenabend nahm seinen Anfang an diesem lauen Sommerabend. Erneut waren viele Gäste erschienen, um den Geschichten und Erzählungen der Vergangenheit zu lauschen. Dieses Mal jedoch war etwas anders, denn die Geschichten wurden durch Klänge der Elben begleitet und entsprechend war die Atmosphäre zu den erzählten Geschichten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

(Auszug...zum vollständigen Bericht folgt dem obigen Link)


----------



## Nalorim (8. August 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Einsame Lande: Ein Tagesmarsch zum Amon Sûl ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (9. August 2010)

Update: Zwischenakt Ered Luin: Wichtige Hinweise ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (11. August 2010)

Update: Hauptakt: Gestörte Grabesruhe ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (13. August 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Einsame Lande: Spuren und seltsame Runen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Die Morgensonne schien nun hell auf die Einsamen Lande und vor dem Jagdtrupp lag der Aufstieg zum Gipfel des Amon Sûl. Einige Stunden hatten sie im Schutz der Nacht gerastet und waren nun bereit für den Aufbruch. Würden sie des Rätsels Lösung finden?'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (14. August 2010)

_Zwischenakt: Nachricht aus Rohan ~ von Calvaros/ Falkenruh's Wacht

Rohan-Nachricht

"Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit; Rohan, Klammbachtal, an den Ufern des Klammbach, im Lager einer Gruppe reisender Händler; Rioghar, jetzt ehemaliger Botenreiter Théodens:


'Kaum zu glauben, dass dies das gleiche Land ist, dem ich so lange gedient habe!'

Rioghar hockte am Feuer und wärmte sich die Hände an dem Teebecher, den ihm eine der Frauen der ziehenden Händler gereicht hatte. Jung war sie und eine hübsche Nase mit vielen Sommersprossen hatte sie, aber er wusste es besser, mehr als nur ein paar scherzende Worte mit ihr zu wechseln. Der wachsame Blick ihres Vaters ließ nie lange von ihr ab, wenn sie in seiner Nähe war. Und man verspielte nicht den einzigen Unterschlupf, wenn man auf der Flucht war. Müde rieb er sich über die Augen - und wurde schmerzhaft daran erinnert, dass er bestimmte Bewegungen für eine längere Zeit tunlichst vermeiden sollte. Er winkte auf ihre besorgte Nachfrage hin ab. Die Salbe, mit der der Verband getränkt war, der sich um seinen rechten Arm und die Schulter wand, wirkte bereits betäubend auf die Schmerzen. Er wollte und konnte es sich nicht leisten, dass seine Aufmerksamkeit durch einen der Tränke, auf die sie sich verstanden, vermindert wurde.

(Auszug aus dem Zwischenakt)
_


----------



## Nalorim (16. August 2010)

_Zwischenakt: Nachricht aus Gondor ~ von Calvaros/ Falkenruh's Wacht

Gondor-Nachricht

"Vor einer gewissen Zeit in Gondor, in den Ruinen der einstigen Hauptstadt Osgiliath; versteckter Posten von Anmaren, Kundschafter der Waldläufer des Südens:

'Die Späher des Feindes haben zugenommen. Sie geben sich alle Mühe, unentdeckt zu bleiben, und doch finden wir immer wieder Hinweise und Spuren. Wir gingen bisher davon aus, dass sie die Übergänge über den Fluss und unsere Stellungen auskundschaften, aber mittlerweile frage ich mich, ob das alles ist, was sie hier suchen.'

Der junge Waldläufer lag bäuchlings in seinem versteckten Lager im ersten Stock eines nicht ganz eingestürzten Hauses in der Nähe des Ortes, wo einstmals die große Steinbrücke den Fluss überspannt hatte, und spähte durch den Riss im Mauerwerk hinab. Keine Orks, sondern vereinzelte Menschen waren es, die dort unten inmitten der verfallenen, aber immer noch imposanten Ruinen bis in die Wasser des Flusses hinab stiegen.

'Verräter' und andere weniger schmeichelhafte Namen fielen ihm für diejenigen ein, die mit dem Feind - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - gemeinsame Sache machten. Jedoch waren es verschlagene Kämpfer, zu allem entschlossen. Diejenigen, die bereits an anderen Orten von den Waldläufern gestellt worden waren, hatten bis zum Tode gekämpft. Kein Bitten um und auch kein Gewähren von Gnade. Doch damit waren die Fragen, die sich ihrem Heermeister und auch Anmaren selbst immer dringender stellten, unbeantwortet geblieben.

(Auszug aus dem Zwischenakt)_


----------



## Nalorim (26. August 2010)

Update: derzeit haben wir mit einem Forencrash zu kämpfen, daher bitte ingame die entsprechenden Ansprachpartner kontaktieren. Ich hoffe, dass in den nächsten Tagen alles wieder ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Nalorim (1. September 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Evendim: Auf der Suche nach dem Turm ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erzähler: Das Lager der Waldläufer in Annuminas erreichte der Jagdtrupp schliesslich und dort sprachen sie auch mit dem Führer vor Ort, der möglicherweise Aufschluss zu dem Turm auf dem Gemälde geben konnte. Während sie dort sassen und Informationen erlangten, kehrte auch einer der Falken mit neuen Botschaften zu der Jagdgruppe zurück.

(Auszug aus dem Event...)


----------



## Nalorim (3. September 2010)

-abgerissen-


----------



## Nalorim (3. September 2010)

Eröffnungspost aktualisiert!


----------



## Nalorim (5. September 2010)

_Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner, aber wichtiger Hinweis am Rande:

Diese Abende der Erzählungen sind offen und frei für jedes Volk!

Jeder, der Interesse hat und sich zu benehmen weiß, ist herzlich willkommen!_


----------



## Nalorim (12. September 2010)

_Update: Zwischenakt Einsame Lande: Die Nachricht des Raben ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Fernab des Geschehens, weit im Osten nahe Harlog.

Unruhig war der Schlaf des fremden Elben, denn er hatte gespürt, dass sich eine Gefahr nicht weit von ihm befand. Er konnte sie jedoch nicht einordnen und so bat er seine Freunde zu wachen, während er sich von den Strapazen der Reise erholte. Doch nicht nur dies war der Grund für die erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit, sondern auch die Nähe zu den Sümpfen im Süden, die eine immerwährende Wehklage anzustimmen schienen.

(Auszug)_


----------



## Nalorim (14. September 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Einsame Lande: Die Jagd wird wieder aufgenommen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (17. September 2010)

Erinnerung:

Artikel in Tilions Boten bzgl. des morgigen (18.09. 20:30Uhr) Abends der Erzählungen.


----------



## Nalorim (30. September 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Die Dunkelheit Fornost's ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (3. Oktober 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Trollhöhen: Ein nicht erwartetes Treffen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht und Berian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (11. Oktober 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Ein Blick in die Dunkelheit ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (19. Oktober 2010)

Update: Die Zusammenfassung des fünften Abends der Erzählungen ist mittlerweile fertig und bis auf einige Bilder, die noch eingestellt werden müssen, nachlesbar. Viel Spaß und noch einmal herzlichen Dank an alle für ihr Kommen. Ich hoffe, die werten Gäste aus dem Auenland wurden nicht wieder mit zu vielen unbekannten Namen überschüttet... *zwinkert*


----------



## Nalorim (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ein kleiner, aber wichtiger Hinweis am Rande:

Diese Abende der Erzählungen sind offen und frei für jedes Volk!

Jeder, der Interesse hat und sich zu benehmen weiß, ist herzlich willkommen!_


----------



## Nalorim (19. Oktober 2010)

_Update: Die Bilder zur Zusammenfassung des fünften Geschichtenabends wurden eingefügt und die Frontpage: http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de überarbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Nalorim (27. Oktober 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Trollhöhen: Imladris ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht und Berian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (2. November 2010)

Update: Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Düstere Schemen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Getrieben von dem namenslosen Grauen und den Schrecken, die das Übel, das nun die Ruinen von Fornost bewohnte, hinterlassen hatte, hatte sich die Jagdgruppe entschlossen, vorübergehend Zuflucht bei den Elben in Lin Giliath zu suchen, um dort neue Kraft zu schöpfen und neue Pläne zu schmieden. Für eine kurze Weile genossen sie die zweifelhafte Ruhe und verblichene Schönheit Lin Giliaths, wenngleich auch die Elbenzuflucht im Kampf um die Nordhöhen deutliche Spuren von Tod und Vernichtung davongetragen hatte und nunmehr nur noch einem Leuchtfeuer der Hoffnung umgeben von ihren Feinden gleichkam. Hoffnungsvoll wurden die verbliebenen Schriftstücke gesichtet, die im Laufe der Zeit von vielen Gelehrten dort gesammelt worden waren. Manches Gespräch wurde vor allem mit denen geführt, die schon zu früheren Zeiten den Norden bereist hatten und noch hier weilten, jedoch ohne wirklich Neues ans Tageslicht zu bringen. So sehr sie auch gehofft hatten, im Unterbewusstsein mochte ihnen bereits klar gewesen sein, dass der entscheidende Hinweis nicht hier zu finden sein würde, sondern dort draußen auf den Feldern vor Fornost, inmitten derer, die im Zwielicht zwischen Leben und Tod gefangen waren. Und so brachen sie schweren Herzens erneut auf.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalorim (3. November 2010)

_Update: Da uns scheinbar bislang die Layer keinerlei Strich durch die Rechnung machen, wird das Theater wie geplant am 14.11.2010 ab 19:45 Uhr stattfinden. Weitere Infos auf unter Celebriaen Elanesse

__Die Tore stehen immer noch für Bewerber offen...auch für Rollenspielanfänger, -wiedereinsteiger und -erfahrene. _


----------



## Nalorim (9. November 2010)

_Kleines Update: Da uns scheinbar weiterhin die Layer keinerlei Strich durch die Rechnung machen, wird das Theater wie geplant am 14.11.2010 ab 19:45 Uhr (Eintreffen der Gäste. Beginn spätestens 20:30 Uhr) stattfinden. Sollten sich bis zum Termin wider Erwarten doch noch Probleme ergeben (z.B. Warteschlangen), werden wir es kurzfristig bekannt geben und hoffen auf euer Verständnis, wenn es veschoben werden sollte. _


----------



## Nalorim (13. November 2010)

_Erinnerung und hier findet sich die Bekanntgabe in Tilions Boten. Wir freuen uns auf jede Menge Gäste!_


----------



## Nalorim (14. November 2010)

_(Das Theater ist vorbei und doch kann ich jeden trösten, der es nicht geschafft hat dabei zu sein. Es wird ein Video davon geben, doch dauert die Nachbearbeitung natürlich noch einige Zeit, wird aber öffentlich bekannt gegeben. 

Auch bedanken wir uns für die rege Anteilnahme an diesem Event, irgendwann zählten wir mal 71+ Gäste und schafften es sogar die Layer für das Event in Falathlorn zu aktivieren *grinst*

Dennoch und trotz all der Schwierigkeiten in den monatelangen Vorbereitungen war es aus unserer Sicht ein überaus gelungenes Schauspiel und wir hoffen auch alle Anwesenden damit erfreut zu haben. 

Mit besten Grüßen bis zum nächsten Mal,
Aerendir.)_


----------



## Nalorim (18. November 2010)

_Update: Hauptakt Imladris: Alte Geheimnisse ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Der Jagdtrupp war nach einem eiligen Marsch aus Eregion endlich in Imladris eingetroffen. Während die Maethyr die Beobachtungen bereits gemeldet hatten und danach in der Halle des Feuers eine Rast einlegten, stand der Jagdtruppführer in einem kurzen Gespräch bei Hîr Elrond und erstattete einen umfangreichen Bericht über die geschehenen Ereignisse.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (22. November 2010)

_Update:* Zwischenzeitlich...~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

Nordhöhen, Amon Raith, Lager des Waldläufers Amarion und einiger Flüchtlinge sowie vorübergehend auch einer der beiden Jagdgruppen des Hauses Celebriaen; Jovan Garon, Kundschafter und Falkner der Wacht zu Falkenruh:


Ein kalter Wind wehte von den nördlichen Bergketten herab, strich über die kargen Felder zu Füßen der einst stolzen Stadt Fornost Erain, rüttelte an den bleichen Baumgerippen und heulte um die zugige Ruine, die alles war, was vom Wachposten am Paß von Amon Raith geblieben war. Unter dem kühlen Licht des Mondes trieben flüchtige Nebelschwaden über die toten Hügel, warfen Felsen und Gestrüpp gespenstige Schatten._


----------



## Nalorim (23. November 2010)

Zwischenakt oberhalb eingeordnet.

_Update: [url=http://gwaith-celebrian.de/lotro1/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=412&p=6639#p6639]Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Esteldin[/url] ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Erneut hatten die Schrecken auf den Felder von Fornost ihre Spuren bei den Angehörigen des Jagdtrupps hinterlassen. Mochten sie auch vielleicht nicht immer offenkundig sein, hofften doch alle, dass es nicht vergebens gewesen war. Und so begutachteten sie nachdenklich, was sie den Toten entrissen hatten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (23. November 2010)

_Nach langer Zeit eine weitere Szene aus unserem ehemaligen *Theaterstück "Narn i Maeglin o Gondolin"*:

Lest hier das aufgeführte Stück nach.

Auszug:

„Wer kennt nicht die Sehnsucht, die uns treibt, immer neuen, immer fremden Gestaden entgegen. Wir sind das Schiff, und unsere Rastlosigkeit ist der Sturm, der brüllend in unsere Segel fährt, uns mitreisst in unausdenkliche Gefilde unbegrenzter Freiheit. Wir eilen dahin, und dennoch erreichen wir nie, was wir erhofft.
Seht, wie Aredhel Ar-Feiniel, und ihr Gefolgsmann, Gilvagor der Krieger, dahinreiten, denn an den Grenzen Dimbars wurden sie von der Wache Doriaths abgewiesen. Wenig Neigung empfindet Elu Thingol, König des Umzäunten Waldes seinen mächtigen Vettern gegnüber. Es gibt einen Pfad, den nördlichen Grenzen Doriaths entlang, schmal, gefährlich, beschädigt. Es ist die Gegend Nan Dungortheb, und die Hänge der Ered Gorgoroth fallen steil und in zerrissenen Schluchten in südlicher Richtung hinab..._


----------



## Nalorim (25. November 2010)

_Update: *Zwischenzeitlich...~ verfasst von Calvaros, Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

Nordhöhen, Esteldin, verborgenes Lager der Waldläufer des Nordens sowie vorübergehend auch einer der beiden Jagdgruppen des Hauses Celebriaen; Jovan Garon, Kundschafter und Falkner der Wacht zu Falkenruh:

'Wenn ich nur wüßte, wo die alten Nachrichten-Archive sein könnten. Wenn sie überhaupt noch existieren. Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass wir hier bei den Waldläufern fündig werden. Wenn die Nachrichtenabschriften niemals aus Falkenruh fortgebracht worden wären, hätte sie doch irgend jemand in all' der Zeit finden müssen.
Tyrome jedenfalls kannte sie nicht, und ich glaube ihm das. Allerdings hatte er nicht lange Zeit, in seine Arbeit eingewiesen zu werden. Ob der alte Orlonn etwas davon gewußt hatte? Die Antwort darauf werde ich wohl nie erhalten... Ich wünschte, der alte Verrückte wäre jetzt hier mit all' seinen Geschichten und Erzählungen...'
_


----------



## Nalorim (30. November 2010)

_Update: Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Durch Ork und Schatten nach Evendim ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lil Giliath - Elbensiedlung in den Nordhöhen

*Erzähler: 'Einer der Jagdtrupps lagerte in Othrikar, der andere nicht fern in Lil Giliath. Dennoch wussten beide nichts von einander und verfolgten die Spuren, die sie in den vielen Wochen zuvor erhalten hatten. "Farad na gwahaedir" - Die Suche geht weiter.*_


----------



## Nalorim (14. Dezember 2010)

_Update: Hauptakt Nordhöhen: Zu den Zwergen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Wenig hatten die Nachforschungen in Esteldin gebracht. Die alten Archive waren nicht dort und auch ihr Verbleib blieb weiter ungeklärt. Und so brach der Jagdtrupp nach einer kurzen Rast erneut auf, um sich in Othrika mit den Zwergen zu beraten. 
Der Falkner war bereits vorausgeritten, um sich mit einem alten Freund zu treffen, von dem eine Nachricht kurz vor dem Aufbruch eingetroffen war. Und so verblieb nur einer der Falken bei der Anführerin des Jagdtrupps.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (17. Dezember 2010)

_Update: *Zwischenzeitlich...~ verfasst von Calvaros, ,Falkenruh's Wacht (verlinkt)*

*Nordhöhen, Othrika, Zwergensiedlung, derzeitiger Aufenthaltsort einer der beiden Jagdgruppen des Hauses der Celebriaen; Calvaros, Verbündeter der Wacht zu Falkenruh:*

'Ich wünschte, ich hätte eine bessere Nachricht an Jovans Vater schicken können. Doch solange die Hoffnung besteht, dass der Junge lebt, werden wir ihn nicht aufgeben.'

Calvaros stand auf einer der obersten Plattformen der Zwergensiedlung und sah dem Falken nach, der sich eilig gen Süden entfernte. Unten im Hof waren die Stimmen viele Zwerge zu hören, die Ausrüstung und Vorräte zusammentrugen._


----------



## Nalorim (21. Dezember 2010)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Das Tor nach Forochel ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht


*Erzähler: 'Der Morgen war mittlerweile angebrochen und im vagen Zwielicht hatte die eine Jagdgruppe ihr Lager abgebrochen und sich langsam abmarschbereit gemacht. Die Räuber der Umgebung hatte sie nicht bemerkt, wenngleich sie immer wieder nahe am Lager vorbeizogen. Stimmen und schwere Schritte waren von Zeit zu Zeit auf der Straße nach Forochel zu vernehmen, doch der Jagdtrupp hielt sich im Hintergrund. Weit war ihr Weg gewesen und sie hatten im Schutze der Dunkelheit geruht, doch bald würden sie aufbrechen.'*

Ranathalion: 'Ist euch während der Wachen etwas aufgefallen heute Nacht?'
Lhaingaladh: '*leiser* während meiner Wache habe ich einige von denen herum streifen gesehen, aber sie sind recht unaufmerksam und würden bestenfalls einen großen Bähren in einem Dutzend Metern wahrnehmen'
Ranathalion schaut in die nähere Umgebung.
Fuinriell nickt: 'Sie sind blind und taub, sonst sind nur ein paar Tiere hier'
Sathriel öffnet die Augen und steht auf.
Sathriel: 'Wirklich aufmerksam schienen sie mir auch nicht.'
Ranathalion spricht kurz einige Worte mit Sathriel und schickt sie in Richtung des Übergangs, um dort etwaige Wachen auszukundschaften._


----------



## Nalorim (2. Januar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Evendim: Verfolger aus der Dunkelheit ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht
*
Erzähler: 'Unter mächtigen Wurzeln führte der Gang nach den schier unzähligen Stunden, die der Jagdtrupp in der nur von Fackeln erleuchteten Dunkelheit ihren Zwergenführern gefolgt waren, endlich wieder ins Freie. Erstaunt sahen sie sich um.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (5. Januar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Ein unerwartetes Zusammentreffen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Nach einer knappen Stunde trat der Jagdtruppführer aus dem Zelt der Lossoth. Er hatte alles Nötige erreicht und sah sich noch einmal um, ehe er sich auf den Weg zum Lager des Jagdtrupps außerhalb der Siedlung machte.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (11. Januar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Die Verfolger teilen sich auf ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: Viele Stunden waren vergangen seitdem die beiden Späher sich an die Verfolgung der Spuren gemacht hatten. Und das war gut so gewesen, denn die Spuren verblassten in diesen Schneelanden mitunter recht schnell. Das Wetter konnte sich blitzschnell verändern und dichter Schneefall und eisiges Schneetreiben die Spuren überdecken. Die beiden hatten die Spuren bis in die Nähe eines kleinen Lossoth-Dorfes verfolgt und dann die Verfolgung abgebrochen, um auf den Rest der beiden Jagdgruppen zu warten.
Am nächsten Morgen schlossen die beiden Jagdgruppen zu den Spähern auf und versammelten sich um das Feuer, während die letzten Gespräche geführt wurden.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Januar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Die Rettung, ein Licht im Dunklen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: Nach einem anstrengenden Marsch hatte der Jagdtrupp eine alte Feste erreicht, in der Zwerge das Werk ihrer Ahnen nach langer Zeit wieder in Besitz genommen hatten. Gegen eine geringe Gegenleistung waren die Zwerge bereit gewesen, dem Jagdtrupp Schutz in ihren Mauern zu gewähren. 
Eine längere Unterredung mit einigen der Zwerge erbrachte die Kunde, dass Grimmhands die nahen Eisbrecherminen besetzt hielten. Nur zu gerne sähen die Zwerge von Zigilgund diese von dort vertrieben, doch fehlte es den Minenbauern bisher an der nötigen Kampfesstärke.
Schnell fanden sich Freiwillige, um auf die Jagd zu gehen, konnten sie doch dabei versuchen, die Spuren der anderen Grimmhandtruppe zu erforschen, während ihre Gefährten soviel wie möglich von den Anwesenden über die Mine und ihre derzeitigen Herren in Erfahrung zu bringen suchten.
Von einem gefangenen Grimmhand hatten die Zwerge einiges über sie herausbekommen. Bereitwillig übergaben sie der Anführerin des Jagdtrupps eine grobe Karte der Mine und wichtige Hinweise, welche Teile der Mine überhaupt für einen längeren Aufenthalt in Frage kamen.*_


----------



## Nalorim (25. Januar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Im Osten Forochel's ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Während dessen marschierte der zweite Jagdtrupp unter Ranathalion's Führung weiter nach Osten und umrundete die Eisbucht, weiterhin den anderen Spuren folgend und damit vielleicht auch Jovan's Häschern ein Stück näher kommend.*

Ranathalion: 'No tiriel! ~ Seid wachsam.'
Thulien bewegt sich leise. Dem aufmerksamen Beobachter mag auffallen, das er stets bemüht ist in die Fußspuren von Ranathalion zu treten
Lhaingaladh lässt den Blick über die Ebene vor ihnen schweifen
Sathriel blickt ab und an zu Talieneth.
Ranathalion mustert den Boden vor ihnen aufmerksam
Lhaingaladh: 'Spuren?'
Fuinriell deutet auf die Büffel: 'sie haben alle Spuren zertrampelt'
Ranathalion geht einige Schritte vorwärts und untersucht den gefrorenen Boden genauer
Sathriel blickt zu Thulien: 'Thulien, habt ihr noch den Stein?'
Ranathalion sieht sich genauer um: 'Schwer zu erkennen, ich fürchte das Fuinriell hat recht.'
Thulien bemerkt Sathriels Blick, ein Lächeln gleitet über sein Gesicht: 'Ja, den habe ich noch'
Sathriel nickt zufrieden.
Ranathalion sinkt erneut an anderer Stelle in die Knie und untersucht den Boden nahe des Busches




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (1. Februar 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt Forochel: Die letzte Ruhestätte ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: Der Jagdtrupp Ranathalion's hatte von den Lossoth einige kleinere Boote für die Überquerung der Eisbucht bekommen. Bei Aufbruch war die Sicht klar und frisch gewesen, doch als die Sonne immer höher am Horizont stieg, kam Nebel auf und schließlich war er so dicht, dass sie kaum das andere Ufer erkennen konnten. Endlich hatten sie Land erreicht, doch wo waren sie gestrandet? Der Nebel lag dicht über ihnen und sie spähten in alle Richtungen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hier endet die Kampagne "Farad na Gwahaedir" und wir bedanken uns bei allen für die vielen Monate an ereignisreichen und wunderbarem Rollenspiel im Zuge dieser Geschichte. Die Fortführung findet sich seit kurzem in der Kampagne "Dagor dan i morchaint" - dem Elbenheer Thela Estel. Vielleicht begegnet ihr ihm einmal in Mittelerde...)_


----------



## Nalorim (10. Februar 2011)

_(Hier beginnt die neue Kampagne des Elbenheeres Thela Estel, des Hauses Celebriaen Elanesse)

Update: Prolog: Ein Ruf an Alle ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Ein Bote eilte geschäftig durch die großräumigen Hallen und Gärten. Er rief alle Bewohner auf sich im Vorbereich der Hallen der Thela Estel, des Elbenheeres, zur heraufziehenden Abendstunde zu versammeln. Alle Elben waren aufgefordert dem Aufruf Folge zu leisten.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (15. Februar 2011)

_Update: Prolog: Vorbereitungen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: Erneut hatten sich Alle in den Hallen der Thela Estel versammelt und warteten darauf, dass der Tûr die Worte an sie richtete. Wohl gab es Neuigkeiten, aber auch notwendige Vorbereitungen zu treffen.*

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..._


----------



## Nalorim (23. Februar 2011)

_Eröffnungsbeitrag in Hinblick auf Offiziere und Aktualität der Frontpage des Forums überarbeitet.
_


----------



## Nalorim (28. Februar 2011)

_Update: Prolog: Entrollen der Flaggen & Wappen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: Abwartend standen die Angehörigen des Hauses und des Elbenheeres vor den Hallen der Thela Estel. Einige unterhielten sich angeregt, andere blickten sich suchend um, doch schließlich kam der Tûr gemäßigten Schrittes hinzu. *_


----------



## Nalorim (6. März 2011)

_Wir danken Allen für ihr Kommen! 

Es war aus unserer Sicht wieder ein wundervoller Abend und die beiden Erzähler sowie Künstler erweckten längst Vergessenes vor unseren Augen wieder zu Leben. Eine überaus gelungene Vorstellung.

Herzlichsten Dank an Alle und wir freuen uns schon auf euren nächsten Besuch. Sei es zum Abend der Erzählungen oder auch zu unseren Abenden, die wöchentlich stattfinden. (Infos unter Celebriaen Elanesse )

Ihr wart ein wundervolles Publikum! *verbeugt sich fröhlich und gut gelaunt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## Nalorim (9. März 2011)

_Update: Prolog: Aufwartung ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (9. März 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Erste Ausrüstungen und Übungen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Die Maethyr der Thela Estel standen abwartend versammelt vor den Hallen der Thela Estel bis der Tûr hinzu trat und das Wort ergriff:'*

Aerendir: 'Mellyn, ich bringe gute Neuigkeiten zu dieser Stunde.'
Silanwen sieht lächelnd zwischen Fuinriell und Aerendir hin und her.
Virindil wendet sich wieder Aerendir zu.
Ithilveril hat Haltung angenommen und hört aufmerksam zu.
Silanwen: 'Gute, wie wir hoffen! *fröhlich*'
Aerendir hebt die Schriftrolle leicht an und wartet einen Augenblick ab, ehe er sie entrollt und höher hält, um daraus vorzulesen
Jaana steht stolz und aufrecht, auch wenn sie sich in ihrem Kleid sichtlich nicht ganz wohl fühlt unter all den Gerüsteten.
Aerendir: 'Mellyn! Brennil Fuinriell wird die Ehre zu teil und in den Rang eines Caun des Hauses ernannt.'_


----------



## Nalorim (5. April 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Vertiefungen und ein Ausritt ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: "Die Rufe des Heermeisters erschallten in der klaren Morgenluft und die Maethyr der Thela Estel folgten seinen Befehlen. Nach wenigen Augenblicken standen die Reihen der Thela Estel und sie warteten auf die Ankuft des Tûr."*_


----------



## Nalorim (12. April 2011)

_Update: Zusammenfassung zum "Sechsten Abend der Erzählungen - Teil 1 -"

*Der sechste Geschichtenabend fand nach einigen Monaten der Ruhe statt und knüpfte an jene an, die zuvor stattgefunden hatten. Viele wurden von Nah und Fern wurden gerufen, und viele erschienen zu jenem Abend der Erzählungen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Narunarquelie: 'Ich darf Euch den ehrenwerten Zwergenmeister Rogli vorstellen. Er stammt aus Thorins Tor und hat sich bereit erklärt einen Augenzeugenbericht eines bestimmten Geschehnisses vor mehr ungefähr 80 Jahren zum Besten zu geben. Freuen wir uns auf seine Geschichte und lauschen ihr aufmerksam! Herr Rogli, ihr habt unser aller Gehör! Bitte sehr!_


----------



## Nalorim (26. April 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Schildübungen beginnen (Teil 1)~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: ‘Die Maethyr der Thela Estel sammelten sich derzeit in ihrem Lager südlich von Celondim. Es wurde einiges an Vorbereitungen für den Übungstag des Elbenheeres getroffen. Weithin waren die Farben der Zweige des Elbenhauses zu sehen. Prächtig wehten ihre Fahnen'*_


----------



## Nalorim (3. Mai 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Schildübungen beginnen (Teil 2)~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Silanwen: 'Aufteilen! Aufwachen! Hier ist noch Platz.'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Wann: 14.5.2011 ab 20 Uhr
Wo: Lanthir-e-Nauth, Uferstrasse 5
Kleidung: angemessene Kleidung für einen Tanzball

Wir möchten unsere Gäste nochmals gesondert darauf hinweisen, dass bitte die Waffen (auszunehmen sind Schmuckdolche, kleine Schmuckäxte und / oder Buttermesser) zuhause gelassen werden sollen - Sollte man auf seine schwere Aufrüstung nicht verzichten können, so sei man hier falsch! Man bittet noch einmal alle Besucher, darauf gesteigerten Wert zu legen, schließlich sorgen die Elben ganz hervorragend für die Sicherheit aller.

*Ergänzung:*
Noch was kleines ooc: Wer mittanzen möchte, sollte die beiden Elbentänze beherrschen, also /tanz_elb und /tanz_elb2. Notfalls gibt es die auch im Shop. Es wird keine Hoppserei, sondern es wird auf gemeinsamen Formationstanz hinauslaufen. Den Anweisungen des Tanzpersonals ist Folge zu leisten.

Die Einladung gilt für jeden, ob gross oder klein, im feinen Zwirn. Kleider, hübsche Roben und dergleichen. Waffen können (und müssen) in der Kleiderkammer des Hauses deponiert werden. 
_


----------



## Nalorim (13. Mai 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Kunst des Bogenspannens ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Es war früh am Vormittag und die Wachen hatten mehrfach während der Nacht gewechselt. Das Lager der Thela Estel lag ruhig im Süden Celondim's, wenig beachtet von Reisenden oder gar unlauteren Gesellen. Kein Späher schien sich so weit im Süden aufzuhalten.
Obwohl das Elbenheer sicher lagerte, waren Kundschafter in einigem Abstand ausgesandt worden, die die Grenzen zu den Elbenlanden überwachten und sich gegen mögliche Späher des Feindes richten sollten.
Der Tûr war kurz nach Morgengrauen mit einem der Kundschaftertrupps aufgebrochen und wollte sich selbst einen Überblick über die Lage an den Grenzen der Elbenlande verschaffen.
Das Elbenheer blieb unter dem Befehl der conin Silanwen und Doronor zurück, da der Heermeister Lugaidh den Tûr auf seiner Erkundung begleitete. Sie würden im Laufe der nächsten beiden Tage zurück erwartet, wenn alles zufriedenstellend verlief.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nalorim (15. Mai 2011)

Hier findet sich bereits die erste Auswahl an Bildern des gestrigen Abends.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bedanken uns bei all unseren Gästen für ihr zahlreiches Erscheinen und die wunderbare Mitgestaltung des Abends. Dank euch wurde der Maiball zu einem weiteren unvergesslichen Event.

Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## Nalorim (17. Mai 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Schönheit einer scharfen Klinge ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (24. Mai 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Klare Augen und feines Gehör ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Es war wieder einer dieser schönen Tage. Die Sonne stand noch nicht weit am Himmel und doch schickten sich ihre Strahlen an die Herzen zu wärmen und kein Dunkel auf das Gemüt der Krieger der Thela Estel fallen zu lassen. Vor kurzem war zum Antreten gerufen wurden.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Jagdfieber ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Der Morgen dämmerte. Einer der Kundschafter war bereits zum Lager zurückgekehrt und hatte Bericht über den Fortgang erstattet. Die anderen folgten derweil einer anderen Spur, während man sich die ganze Nacht über um die Verwundete Kundschaftern gekümmert hatte.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juni 2011)

_Update: Zwischenakt: Den Orks auf der Spur ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Was geschah vor dem Eintreffen des Falken in Celondim und der Ankunft des Jagdtrupps der Thela Estel bei den Kundschaftern nahe Noglond?

Nun, der nach Auffinden der verletzten Wächterin, ausgesandte Spähtrupp begab sich nach Norden. Ziel war Haudh Lin, doch näherten sie sich zuvor der Hütte der Waldläufer, um Spuren und Hinweise zu erhalten. Wie es der Zufall wollte, erreichten sie gerade in dem Moment die Waldläufer als der Jäger auf einem Elbenpferd erschien.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Der Schatten Orodost's ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Eilig wurde das Nötigste erläutert, dann brach man gemeinsam weiter zum Versteck der Kundschafter auf, die die Spur des Feindes so weit bis in den Nordosten, in die Nähe von Noglond verfolgt hatten'*

Sidhril winkt dem anrückenden Trupp zu
Himdir grüßt Sidhril.
Fuinriell: 'Absitzen!'
Aerendir steigt ab und führt seinen Rappen in Deckung
Jaana rutscht vorsichtig aus dem Damensattel, und landet etwas unsicher.
Amtarion ist bereits vorher hinab geglitten
Fuinriell: 'Wo? *knapp*'
Silanwen: 'Elbereth sei Dank. *leise*'
Sidhril deutet den Hang hinauf: 'Eine Festung besetzt von Bilwissen'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (18. Juni 2011)

_Update: Zwischenakt: Die letzte Reise~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'In der Zwischenzeit erwartete die Elbin in Gondamon die Rückkehr des Jagdtrupps. Leider waren es keine guten Neuigkeiten, die sie mit sich brachten. Sie hatten die zweite Tote gefunden, geborgen und zunächst nach Gondamon überführt, um sie dort zu ihrer toten Begleiterin zu betten und ihnen Respekt zu erweisen, bevor sie nach Celondim aufbrechen würden.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (19. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Entsenden der Vorhut  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Die Elben hatten nach ihrer Rückkehr die beiden toten Elbinnen die letzte Ehre erwiesen, sie in Boote gelegt und der Strömung des Lhûn überantwortet. Stunden waren seit dem vergangen und im Lager war ein wenig Ruhe eingekehrt. Die Bedrohung durch die Orks als auch das Erlebte schien auf den Gemütern zu liegen. Die Wachen waren verstärkt worden, Patroullien ausgesandt. Der Tûr hatte sich in der Zwischenzeit zum Haus des Westens mit einigen Begleitern und der Verwundeten begeben. Sie war ein wenig genesen und soweit bei Kräften, dass man sie zur weiteren Heilung zum Haus des Westen bringen konnte...
In der Abenddämmerung kam ein Boot aus dem Norden den Lhûn herab. Klein und gerade fähig zwei Angler zu tragen, doch nur ein einzelner Elb saß darin. Er lenkte das Boot zum Hafen und stieg aus...mitgenommen sah er ein wenig aus...und seine Augen irrten suchend umher...
Die Wachen der Thela Estel entdeckten den Elben und nahmen sich seiner an. Zügig führten sie ihn zum Tîrn und liessen ihn sein Anliegen vortragen. 
Der Elb, der sich bald als einer der Falkner der Wacht herausstellte, hatte im Norden eine Schar seltsamer Gestalten beobachtet, wie sie den Lhûn mit Hilfe von Booten der Grimmhands überquert. Er war ihnen kurzzeitig gefolgt, seine jungen Falken, die er eben am Abrichten war, zurücklassend. Er konnte dabei beobachten wie sie scheinbar von einem Zwergen geführt am anderen Ufer ankamen und er die Schar weiter nach Osten führte. Auf schnellstem Wege suchte er daraufhin die befreundeten Elben zu benachrichtigen. Der Heermeister hatte alsbald einen Boten zum Tûr geschickt, der geschwind ritt und recht bald den Tûr am Haus des Westens antraf. '*_


----------



## Nalorim (20. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Ein Entschuß und Vordringen nach Norden~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Die nordöstliche Gruppe der Vorhut unter Führung von Fuinriell entdeckte während ihres Marsches die Spuren der Orks wieder. Sie verfolgten diese Spuren bis zum Grünfeld. Von dort führte die Spur der Orks nach Norden weiter, in Richtung Evendim.
Da die Spuren auf eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Feinden schliessen liess, ...* _


----------



## Nalorim (20. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Neues aus dem Dorf  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Die Elben hatten das Dorf noch einmal betreten und näherten sich zwei Hobbits, die im Gespräch vertieft an der frischen Abendluft standen. Aufmerksam blickten die beiden den Elben entgegen.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (21. Juni 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Mehrere Spuren  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Die Vorhut teilte sich nach einer kurzen Rast auf, um die verschiedenen Spuren zu verfolgen. Als späteren Treffpunkt legten sie die Kreuzung des Hohen Königs fest und würden dort unter Einbeziehung der Erkundungsergebnisse das weitere Vorgehen abstimmen.*_


----------



## Nalorim (21. Juni 2011)

_Update: Zusammenfassung zum "Sechsten Abend der Erzählungen - Teil 2 -"

Narunarquelie: 'Nun werte Freunde und Gäste! Meduineth, eine Elbin, die vor kurzem aus dem Nebelgebirge hier an den Ufern des Lhûn eintraf, wird uns von ihren Reisen und Erlebnissen im Osten berichten.'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meduineth tritt still vor die Zuhörer. Ihr Gesicht wird durch eine Kapuze verdeckt. Langsam nimmt sie Kapuze und Umhang ab. Hell sind ihre Augen, klar und schön ihr Gesicht. Sie nimmt ein Instrument auf, schliesst die Augen kurz und beginnt, zu spielen. Langsam werden die Töne lauter und Meduineth erhebt ihre Stimme._


----------



## Nalorim (6. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Kreuzung des Hohen Königs~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Alle drei Gruppen waren an ihrem Treffpunkt der Kreuzung des Hohen Königs angelangt. Auf ihren unterschiedlichen Erkundungswegen hatten sie eine Reihe von Beobachtungen gemacht und Neuigkeiten erfahren, die es nun untereinander abzustimmen galt.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (7. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Dem Freund zur Hilfe  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Einige Tage waren seit dem Angriff auf Barad Thrasir vergangen und die Elben warteten auf eine Botschaft vom Hauptheer, sorgten sich weiterhin um ihre Verwundeten und sicherten den angedachten Marschweg des Hauptheeres mit wechselnden Patroullien und Kundschaftern.'*

Yantarai hört ein plätschern und dreht sich um
Silanwen setzt sich hin.
Sidhril holt einen Apfel hervor
Fuinriell schaut zu Silanwen und Jaana
Silanwen streckt sich etwas und versucht sich ihre Rüstung überzuziehen.
Erandui spannt den Bogen mit einer neuen Sehne und nickt gen Sidhril herüber
Jaana hebt den Blick von ihrem Fuß, verreibt den Rest Salbe an den Händen, und lächelt Fuinriell an.
Sidhril wartet kurz ab bis er eine Hand frei hat und wirft ihn dann hinüber
Celeuil lacht in sich hinein.
Erandui fängt den Apfel mit einem dankbaren grinsen auf und beißt hinein
Virindil schreitet durch das Lager.
Sidhril widmet sich dann ihrem Brot
Silanwen beißt die Zähne zusammen und zieht die Rüstung ganz über.
Yantarai spricht leise mit Trevadir
Erandui späht zum Zelt der Genesung hinüber, wo Fuinriell gerade mit Silanwen redet
Yantarai nickt leicht und wendet sich ab
Silanwen steht langsam auf, wirkt recht sicher auf den Beinen und schlüpft in ihre Stiefel.
Erandui knabbert weiterhin genüsslich am Apfel
Fuinriell schaut skeptisch
Jaana hat an der aufgeschlitzten Schulter von Silanwen's Rüstung das Futter wie auch das Leder wieder genäht. Zwischen den Lagen der Rüstung hat sie ein Stück Leder eingenäht, um die Schwachstelle zu verstärken - so dass dort nun eine längliche Verdickung ist.
Erandui muss grinsen als die Stimmen am Zelt lauter und protestierender wurden
Silanwen sieht nur augenrollend zu Celeuil.
Jaana lässt den Blick kurz schweifen, entscheidet wohl, dass der Abmarsch noch nicht unmittelbar bevorsteht, und nimmt noch etwas Salbe um weiter ihre Füße einzureiben.
Celeuil schaut irritiert zu Fuinriell und nickt nur
Silanwen reibt sich mit der Hand die Schulter.
Celeuil nickt mit einem Schmunzeln
Sidhril nimmt ihre Waffen auf, zieht den Waffengurt fest und nimmt dann den Bogen auf
Silanwen sieht im Zelt nach ihren Schwertern und hängt sie etwas mühsam ein.
...
_


----------



## Nalorim (7. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Annúminas   ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Ciridon geht durch die Reihen und gibt Silanwen’s Befehl weiter, mit leichtem Gepäck zum Aufbruch bereit zu machen

*Erzähler: 'Einer der Späher nahe der Ruinen kehrte geschwind ins Lager an der Kreuzung zurück und berichtete völlig außer Atem vom Angriff der Waldläufer.'*

Yantarai salutiert mit gezogenem Schwert vor Taradandor.
Silanwen winkt Taradandor zu.
Amtaruil sortiert sorgfältig ein paar Pfeile aus und versorgt sich mit neuen
Taradandor: 'Die Waldläufer greifen die Ruinen an...ich sah sie eben von meinem Posten aus.'
Gaerrit verbeugt sich eher schwankend.
Jaana eilt zu ihren Sachen im Zelt, und rüstet sich.
Colgael blickt zu Gaerrit.
Finelleth winkt ab und wendet sich langsam ab.
Nurfiniel rückt den Waffengurt zurecht.
Gaerrit's Schwert fehlt in der Scheide und eine Dolchscheide ist ebenfalls leer
Lathorin: 'Wir sollten aufbrechen.'
Gaerrit hält die Hand auf die Seite gepresst.
Colgael greift in seinen Beutel und reicht Gaerrit eine kleine Phiole.
Silanwen nickt.
Gaerrit nickt bei Silanwen’s Worten und verbeugt sich unter Schmerzen leicht
Gaerrit zieht sich wieder in den Sattel des Pferdes (welches deutlich keines der Waldläufer ist)
Gaerrit nickt den Elben kurz zu, bevor er das Pferd erneut antreibt
Colgael nickt Silanwen zustimmend zu.
Fuinriell lässt den Blick über die Maethyr schweifen
Lathorin schnauft.
Erandui wartet die Einteilung der Gruppen schweigend ab
Jaana nickt schnell, und sucht einen Ort sich bei Silanwen aufzustellen.
Amtaruil wartet ungeduldig
...
_


----------



## Nalorim (7. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Annúminas   ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Die Gruppe unter Führung von Silanwen und Finelleth, machte sich auf verborgenen Pfaden zum Haudh Valandil auf. Die Herzen waren stark und manch einem Stand die Kampfeslust förmlich ins Gesicht geschrieben. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erandui schaut sich im Dunkel um
Finelleth: 'Recht geräumig für ein Grab.'
Silanwen späht ins Dunkel.
Erandui nickt gen Finelleth
Jaana blickt sich eingeschüchtert in der Halle um, das lange Schwert schon in der Hand.
Silanwen: 'Jaana, bleib bitte bei uns. *leise*'
..._


----------



## Nalorim (8. September 2011)

_Hauptakt: Notizen der Vorhut   ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Nalorim (9. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Von Löwen und Lämmern - Teil 1  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finelleth hebt den Arm nach oben und streckt ihn, nickt dann zufrieden.
Nurfiniel schaut erstaunt: 'Solange kam es mir gar nicht vor. So etwas kommt davon, wenn man sich nur auf die gegenwärtige Situation konzentriert.'
Erandui: 'Nun Arandielle ich hoffe Eure Wache war ruhig'
Fuinriell: 'Ah Calendis, suilad'
Arandielle: 'Ja, das war sie. Ich spähte das Nordufer des Flusslaufs aus'
Taradandor nickt den anderen kurz zu und mustert Finelleth
Arandielle: 'Bis auf ein paar dahergelaufene Grabräuber nichts...'
Haldrandir: 'Euer Vertrauen in den Tîrn ehrt euch, Jaana. Und ihr tut gut daran. Nie ging er bisher fehl.'
Taradandor: 'Wie geht's den Wunden mittlerweile?'
..._


----------



## Nalorim (9. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Von Löwen und Lämmern - Teil 2  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

...
Edhellant versucht, in der Mitte der hinteren Reihen entlang zu reiten.
Silanwen: 'Aufschließen!'
Edhellant schließt ein wenig hastiger auf, um die Flanke überblicken zu können.
Silanwen blickt sich immer wieder wachsam um.
Taradandor hält ein wenig Abstand am Ende und beobachtet den hinter ihnen liegenden Weg
Fuinriell: 'Finelleth, Erandui, ihr reitet gen Osten und erkundet den Weg bis zu den Feldern von Fornost'
Amtarion schaut interessiert zur Statue
Edhellant reitet zur hinteren Flanke und sichert ab.
Norliriel: 'Der Weg sei leicht unter euren Füßen, und der Schutz der Valar mit euch!'
Fuinriell: 'Reitet auf der Straße zurück. Wenn wir von Tinnudir schon aufgebrochen sind, verfehlt ihr uns nicht'
Fuinriell: 'Aufbruch'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (13. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Kundschafter gen Fornost   ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Finelleth hebt die Hand: 'Halt! Seht Ihr die Feuer?'' 
Erandui: 'Wo?' 
Finelleth zeigt in die Richtung.
Erandui: 'Dort oben? Ich sehe nur einen Widerschein, es kann ein Lager sein.' Finelleth: 'Ja! Wir sollten nachsehen, wer dort lagert.' 
Finelleth sitzt vorsichtig ab. 
Erandui: 'Mae. schleichen wir uns ran' 
Erandui wartet, bis Finelleth aufgeschlossen hat und späht aus der Deckung eines Busches: 'Ich kann von hier aus wenig erkennen, ich gehe mal auf die Anhöhe bei der Ruine' 
Finelleth: 'Natürlich. *leise* Und? Schon etwas entdeckt?'' 
Finelleth blickt zu der Ruine hinüber und ballt die Hände zu Fäusten. 
Erandui: '*leise* Yrch...' 
Finelleth: 'Mae...Meint Ihr, wir kommen noch etwas näher heran?'' 
Erandui: 'Und Bilwisse...was meint ihr, sollen wir sie überraschen? Ja, nutzen wir die Mauern hier als Deckung.' 
Finelleth: 'Ich möchte mehr über sie herausfinden. Wir sollten ihre Stärke kennen, um die Gefahr für das Heer einzuschätzen.' 
Erandui: 'Halt! In den Mauern hier sind noch mehr!' 
Finelleth: 'Kommt, vielleicht gibt es einen Weg außen herum...' 
Erandui zeigt auf den Bilwiss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..._


----------



## Nalorim (13. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Momente der Rast  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Arandielle kramt in ihrem Bündel, zieht ein Handtuch heraus und trocknet sich ab
Jaana sagt: 'Oh, bestens eigentlich, ich kann wirklich nicht klagen.'
Norliriel wäscht das Suppengrün und schneidet es klein.
Silanwen runzelt die Stirn, als ein Stiefel am Haken hängt.
Finelleth sagt: 'Gut zu hören. *lächelnd*'
Silanwen sagt: 'Nun... also...'
Rosiel greift sich zwei Eimer und sie am See mit Wasser zu füllen
Silanwen hält den Stiefel hoch.
Jaana sagt: 'Ich konnte ausschlafen, ich habe mich in aller Ruhe waschen können, ....'
Silanwen sagt: 'Möchte den jemand?'
Silanwen sagt: 'Gebraten ist er gewiss delikat.'
Jaana sagt: 'Ich habe meine Sachen waschen können...'
Arandielle legt ihren Fang zu den anderen Fischen im Eimer
Finelleth nickt leicht.
Rosiel watet ins Wasser
..._


----------



## Nalorim (14. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Spurensuche und ein unerwartetes Aufeinandertreffen - Teil 1 ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Torendir: 'Lobet mich nicht für meine bescheidenen Künste, sonst denke ich noch bald, dass ich wirklich geschickt bin *schmunzelt*'
Erandui: '*schmunzelt gen Torendir* Nun, ich wollte Euren Vortrag gewiss nicht stören brannon Torendir'
Nembain lächelt verschmitzt-herausfordernd.
Silanwen: 'Finelleth, gibt es etwas neues von unserem Gast?'
Nembain beugt sich zu Jaana.
Finelleth: 'Nichts Neues.'
Amnen betrachtet neugierig den großen Schild
Jaana sieht sogleich zu Nembain auf.
Finelleth: 'Er hat sich ruhig verhalten.'
Nembain wird durch Amnen’s Bemerkung abgelenkt.
Celeuil: 'während meiner Wache war er sehr ruhig'
Silanwen: 'Sieh Dich nach ihm um und hab ein Auge auf ihn. Ich traue ihm nach wie vor nicht recht.'
Finelleth: 'Wie du möchtest.'
Jaana: '*fröhlich* Sehr schlagfertig.'
Silanwen nickt sachte.
Nembain lächelt Jaana zu: 'Ihr seid so still.'
Nembain: '...oh, Fuinriell ist hier.'
Nembain nimmt eilig Haltung an. 
Jaana: 'Ich kann nicht klagen, danke der Nachfrage.'
Edhellant kommt hastig Finelleth entgegen.
Amtarion tritt still näher, sich unruhig nach seinem Bruder umsehend
Jaana: 'Die Übungen zuletzt waren zwar beschwerlich, aber es war ja nun wieder Zeit auszuruhen.'

..._


----------



## Nalorim (14. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Spurensuche und ein unerwartetes Aufeinandertreffen - Teil 2 ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

...
Amnen: 'Da seid ihr.'
Erandui schaut besorgt auf die Verletzungen Edhellant’s
Edhellant: '...Wartet...*versucht aufzustehen, sinkt aber jedoch knurrend wieder zu Boden*'
Torendir: 'Sie hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und wenn ich das richtig deute auch die Speiche'
Silanwen: 'Wir drangen in die Dämmerschlucht ein und haben einige Bilwisse bekämpft.'
Amnen: 'Was ist geschehen?'
Finelleth: 'Ist die Umgebung sicher?''
Erandui: 'Wir müssen rasch ein Tragegestell bauen...Amtarion?'
Amtarion: 'Dann wollen wir sie stützen?'
Silanwen: 'Torendir hat eine Karte gefunden, aber wir hatten nicht die Zeit sie zu studieren, da und das halbe Lager auf den Fersen war.'
Torendir: 'Die anderen Verletzungen sind nur von geringer Bedeutung, doch sind sie zu pflegen'
Amnen: 'Silanwen, es ist nicht sicher hier. Wegelagerer sind nördlich und südlich von hier unterwegs.'
Silanwen: 'Hier wollten wir sie aufhalten... doch... sie kamen nicht.'
Finelleth: 'Kommt. Wir geben euch Deckung.'_


----------



## Nalorim (15. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Ankunft der Thela Estel ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Seit mehreren Wochen zog die Vorhut der Thela Estel nun durch die Landstriche Evendim‘s. Waren sie zu Beginn auf offenen Widerstand gestoßen, waren die letzten Tage von Geheimniskrämerei geprägt gewesen und dem Versuch einen Spion unter den Waldläufern zu enttarnen. Dank verschiedenere Fundstücke und ihrer behutsamen Beobachtungen war es ihnen möglich gewesen, vereinzelte Hinweise auf einen weiteren Spion zu entdecken. Ranathalion nickt dem Heermeister zu und steigt ab Gaerrit, den sie zuerst im Visier hatten, war nicht der Einzige, wenn auch unter scheinbar anderen Bedingungen.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (15. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Währenddessen im Lager ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Während sich anderorts die Hauptkräfte der Thela Estel sammelten, verlief der Tagesanbruch für die Vorhut nicht anders als die Tage zuvor.*

Fuinriell: 'Irgendwelche Vorkommnisse während der Nacht?'
Celeuil: 'Baw, es war alles ruhig'
Silanwen schüttelt den Kopf.
Celeuil: 'meine Rüstung wird nun wieder trocken sein, entschuldigt mich eben'
Nurfiniel: 'Mae govannen brennil Silanwen a brannon Celeuil'
Celeuil salutiert kurz.
Silanwen: 'Natürlich. Ah, Nurfiniel. *lächelnd* Le suilon.'
Fuinriell: 'Suilad Jaana'
Celeuil entkleidet sich schnell und zieht die Rüstung an
Silanwen: 'Ich muss gestehen, ich werde langsam unruhig hier.'
Nurfiniel: 'Ma govannen brennil Jaana'
Jaana: '*lächelt* Mae govannen mellyn.'
Silanwen: 'Das Warten liegt mir nicht.'
Fuinriell: 'Das Heer wird wohl bald eintreffen'_


----------



## Nalorim (16. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Rast in Esteldin - Teil 1 ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Virindil: 'Le suilon, caun.'
Fuinriell: 'Suilad maethyr'
Fuinriell: 'Virindil, schön euch zu sehen, ihr seid mit dem Hauptheer gekommen?'
Virindil: 'Ich bin voran geritten, doch das war nicht nötig, der Weg war frei.'
Virindil nickt Taraenor grüßend vor.
Fuinriell: 'Es ist gut, dass ihr hier seid'
Taraenor erwidert den Gruß mit leichtem Nicken
Virindil: 'Weiter im Osten werden wir Messerarbeit zu tun haben.'
Celeuil: 'Caun, soll ich berichten?'
Fuinriell nickt Celeuil zu
Celeuil: 'Ich sollte die Verteidigungsanlagen der Dunedain überprüfen, mit folgendem Ergebnis'
Virindil hört interessiert zu.
Celeuil: 'Die Mauer sind solide, und werden gut bewacht, doch mir machen die Tore sorgen. Sie sind weit offen und nur leicht bemannt. Eine kleine Streitmacht könnte dort schon verheerenden Schaden anrichten'
..._


----------



## Nalorim (16. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Rast in Esteldin - Teil 2 ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Fuinriell: 'Celeuil berichtet, was ihr vorfandet'

*Erzähler: 'Vor Celeuil's geistigen Auge formten sich noch einmal die Bilder der letzten Stunden.'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (20. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Handstreich  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nalorim (20. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Nachbereitungen  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

...

*Erzähler: 'Es waren mittlerweile viele Stunden seit dem Angriff der Thela Estel vergangen. Der Rückzug nach Lil Giliath schien ohne Hindernisse erfolgt zu sein und alles schien ruhig. Womöglich hatte der überraschende Streich gegen die Truppen den Feind in Verwirrung gestürzt, so dass sie direkt nach dem Angriff nicht in der Lage waren die Angreifer zu verfolgen und ihre Kräfte zu ordnen. Doch wie war es nun, einige Stunden nach dem Angriff. War der Feind noch immer desorientiert oder hatte er die Verfolgung aufgenommen, um die Schmach der Niederlage zu rächen? Der Heermeister hatte sich mit dem Tûr und den anderen Offizieren wenig später beraten und die Ruhe musste nichts Gutes verheißen. Daher sollten so bald wie möglich einige Späher entsendet werden, die die Bewegungen des Feindes auskundschaften sollten. War die Festung der Waldläufer immer noch unentdeckt? War der Angriff bereits an andere Verbündete des Feindes weitergegeben worden? Wo lag die nächste Bedrohung und welchen Weg würde das Elbenheer von Lil Giliath aus einschlagen? Noch waren nicht alle Fragen abschließend geklärt...'*

..._


----------



## Nalorim (20. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Der Spähtrupp kehrt zurück  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Fuinriell: 'Der Spähtrupp ist zurück, es ist jemand bei ihnen, anscheinend ein Gefangener. Seid wachsam'
Sidhril erhebt sich
Binx folgt den Blicken der anderen
Dugal: 'Sie scheinen einen Gefangenen zu haben hmhm'
Celeuil nimmt seine Waffen auf
Iowarthien nimmt schnell den Schild an sich.
Silanwen: 'Nun... da sind wir. Und wir haben einen Gefangenen.'
Tarnogk bleibt stocksteif stehen
Dugal speist gemütlich zu Ende'
Gellas: 'Vorwärts Mensch'
Binx schaut bestürzt
Silanwen: 'Wir haben ihn in den Dol Dinen aufgegriffen.'
Tarnogk atmet rasch und deutlich aufgeregt
Sidhril nimmt ihre Waffen wieder auf
Silanwen: 'Wo er in aller Ruhe aus dem Lager spazierte.'
..._


----------



## Nalorim (26. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Vorrücken um Nen Harn  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erzähler: 'Wenige Augenblicke zuvor war der Tûr mit seinen Begleitern aus der verborgenen Zuflucht der Waldläufer nach Lil Giliath zurück gekehrt und hatte den Conin weitere Befehle überbracht. Rasch wurde die nächsten Schritte getan und die Vorhut war bald bereit zum erneuten Aufbruch.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (26. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Warten auf das Eintreffen der Thela Estel -Teil 1  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

Gilharthad lässt sich am Feuer nieder.
Binx holt die anderen Kannen voller Tee und ein Tablett mit leeren Tassen und trägt es zu den anderen.
Binx stellt das Tablett vorsichtig ab.
Galathiriel stützt sich auf seinen Bogen und hält die Umgebung im Auge.
Arandielle: 'Doch sagt, was geschah, nachdem wir die Yrch in Dol Dinen aufgehalten haben?'
Binx: 'bedient euch bitte'
Arandielle setzt sich hin.
Erandui verpackt die bereits getrockneten Fische als Notproviant in große Blätter.
Binx lächelt.
Norliriel: 'Hannad. ~Danke.'
Erandui kniet nieder.
...
_


----------



## Nalorim (26. September 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Warten auf das Eintreffen der Thela Estel -Teil 2  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

...

Binx versucht dem Gespräch, so gut es geht, zu folgen.
Jomek: 'Die Lager um die Wetterspitze sind zu groß um sie zu räumen und dort ist ihre Präsenz zu stark um mit Überraschungsangriffen Erfolg zu haben.'
Jomek sieht zu Calvaros, der sich still im Hintergrund hält.
Fuinriell: 'Dann müßen wir diese umgehen und die Orks dazu bringen sich samt und sonders dorthin zurück zu ziehen'
Norliriel: 'Was ist, wenn wir uns als einfache Wanderer verkleiden? Schäbige Roben über unsere Rüstungen ziehen und unsere Waffen nicht offen tragen?'
Norliriel: 'Oder würde allein unsere Zahl uns verraten?'
Jomek: 'An ihrer Reaktion lässt sich einiges ablesen. Doch einfacher ist dies... *zieht eine Karte heraus*'

...
_


----------



## Nalorim (28. September 2011)

_Hauptakt: Umsetzen der Pläne  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

...

*Erzähler: 'Anor stand hoch am Zenit und warf ihren strahlenden Blick über die Lande. Im Lager der Vorhut herrschte reges Treiben seit Tagesanbruch und die Vorbereitungen für das weitere Vorgehen waren beinahe abgeschlossen. Die Conin trafen noch die letzten Einteilungen, dann würde sich die Vorhut aufteilen. Ein Teil würde gen Bree marschieren und dort die Vorbereitungen für die Ablenkung treffen. Die Pläne dafür waren geschmiedet, nun sollte dem nichts mehr im Wege stehen.'*

...

_


----------



## Nalorim (10. Oktober 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Finte  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silanwen atmet tief durch, tritt dann in die Mitte.
Binx schaut gespannt
Galathiriel zupft an seiner Bogensehne und sieht vor
Gilharthad schaut erwartungsvoll.
Iowarthien lauscht aufmerksam Silanwen’s Worten.
..._


----------



## Nalorim (11. Oktober 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Dunkle Spuren ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ranathalion nickt Caun Fuinriell mit wachsamen Augen zu
Fuinriell: 'Alles ruhig?'
..._


----------



## Nalorim (3. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Letzte Brücke~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (4. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Spuren der Vergangenheit ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (7. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Altes Wissen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nalorim (9. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Die Zuwege nach Eregion ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nalorim (21. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Geschehnisse beim zweiten Kundschaftertrupp  ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Die Gruppe hatte zwischenzeitlich den Bruinen überquert. Mehr oder minder trockenen Fußes, wie es den Anschein hatte. Ohne sich lange nahe des offenen Ufers aufzuhalten, wurde der Marsch fortgesetzt.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (25. November 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Durch das Tal der Riesen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Zu Fuß begaben sich die drei Kundschaftergruppen der Vorhut auf ihre angedachten Wege. Auf Höhe des Tal der Riesen sollten sich der kurze gemeinsame Weg als Erstes trennen.'*_


----------



## Nalorim (1. Dezember 2011)

_Update: Hauptakt: Überraschendes Aufeinandertreffen ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nalorim (27. Dezember 2011)

_*Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende und somit öffnen sich auch wieder unsere Tore für alle Reisenden. Sowohl Erstgeborene, die die Gesellschaft des Hauses Celebriaen in Anspruch nehmen möchten, als auch andere Völker, die Zuflucht in den weitläufigen Anwesen und unter dem Banner des Elbenhauses suchen, sind willkommen. Sprecht mit den Torwachen und tragt euer Begehr vor.*

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Kurzer aktualisierter Steckbrief:*

Name:* "Celebriaen Elanesse", "Die Zuflucht" und "Thela Estel i Celebrian"*
Gegründet: Februar 2008
Ausrichtung: RP-PvE-PvM (alles im RP) - separater ooc-Kanal/Twink-/Verbindungskanal zur Nebensippe und Bündnisring
Rassen: *reinrassige Elbensippe* (Hauptsippe, Sippenhaus, Rang 10, ca. 20 aktive/50 MainChars),* Nebensippe für andere Völker *(Sippenhaus, Rang 10)
Neues RP-Forum unter: http://www.gwaith-celebrian.de
Teamspeak: Nicht vorhanden, jedoch bei Bedarf über Bündnispartner mitnutzbar (eigener Bereich eingerichtet).
Voraussetzung für die Aufnahme: Nicht unter 18 Jahre, nötige geistige Reife, Spass und Tatendrang, Probezeit als Anwärter
Voraussetzung für die Aufnahme Thela Estel: Elbenchar (Vollmitglied) in der Hauptsippe Haus Celebriaen.

*Bei Fragen wendet euch ingame an Aerendir, Colgael, Silanwen, Fuinriell, Iowarthien, Rosiel, Lugaidh.*


_


----------



## Nalorim (12. Februar 2012)

_*Konzert des Barden Shahn!*_​_
Seyd gegrüßt, Túr Aerendir, 

und habt Dank für Eure rasche Antwort, die mich noch vor meyner Abreyse erreycht hat. 
Erwartet meyn Kommen sodann am 23. Tage dieses Monats. 

Ehrerbietigst 
Shahn Gomeli 

------------------------------- 

Hallo zusammen! 

Am 23.02. beehrt uns Meister Shahn in unseren Hallen im Rahmen des "Donnerstagsevents" und spielt auf. 
Natürlich ist auch jeder eingeladen dem Spektakel beizuwohnen. 

Wir freuen uns auf euer Kommen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Aerendir_


----------



## Nalorim (20. Februar 2012)

_Die Reise geht weiter
*
Nach den Gasthäusern des Auenlandes stehen als nächstes Besuche der Elben in den blauen Bergen auf dem Plan.
Neue Melodien und neue Lieder erwarten Euch.

Ziel der Reise ist der...

Festplatz in Duíllont
am 25. Tag des Monats zur 20. Stunde*

*Auf dem Weg dorthin wird es Auftritte bei bekannten Gemeinschaften der Elben geben.*

*Am 23. Tag des Monats ab der 20. Stunde in den Hallen der Celebriaen, Lanthir-E-Nauth, Uferstrasse 5.

Wie immer erwarten wir "gesittete Gäste". Waffen und Rüstzeug können an den Toren zur Halle abgegeben werden!*_​


----------



## Nalorim (24. März 2012)

Nach langer Zeit die Fortsetzung:

_Update: Hauptakt: Spurensuche in der Umgebung ~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nalorim (3. April 2012)

_Update: Hauptakt: Weitere stille Spähtrupps~ gemeinsam mit Falkenruh's Wacht

*Erzähler: 'Weitere Spähtrupps durchstreiften die Lande Eregions in den verschiedensten Richtungen. Still und aufmerksam gingen sie zu Werke, doch was sie entdeckten oder auch nicht sahen, ist nicht weiter bekannt. 
Nach vielen Stunden kehrten sie schließlich ins Lager zurück und berichteten am Feuer von den Entdeckungen ihrer Spurensuche und Jagd. Nicht unfröhlich war die Vorhut der Thela Estel an diesem Abend, war doch so manche Schwierigkeit noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...
_


----------



## Nalorim (8. Mai 2012)

*Update:* Aufgrund vieler RL-Bedingungen der Planer/Offiziere ist die Weiterführung der Thela Estel Kampagne vorerst bis auf Weiteres ausgesetzt. Leider steht uns derzeit nicht genug Zeit zur Verfügung das Projekt wie gewohnt zu stemmen.

Dank Iowarthien, Hathelglir, Lothuilos, Valien (hoffe, ich hab keinen vergessen) wird nun Freitags ein neues Projekt die Lücke füllen:

- Celegwedh -

_Prolog: Vorstellung Celegwedh ~ Projekt Hathelglir, Iowarthien, Lothuilos, Valien

Iowarthien: 'Bevor ich damit beginne zu erzählen was euch heute erwartet, lasst mich kurz vorstellen wer hier vor euch steht.'
Elrendis: '*raunt schmunzelnd zu Jaana* Wir sind ja bei euch'
Iowarthien: 'Ich bin Iowarthien und Caun des Hauses Celebriaen wie den meisten hier bereits bekannt sein dürfte'
Iowarthien schmunzelt kurz.
Dugal schmunzelt Iowarthien zu
Elrendis nickt lächelnd
Iowarthien: 'Zu meiner Linken steht Brannon Hathelglir. Ein Mitglied des Hauses.'
Hathelglir nickt in die Runde
Jaana: '*flüstert zurück und lächelt sogar kurz dabei* Hannad. Aber solang' ihr nicht so dicht um mich steht, dass ihr den Blick verstellt, dient's mir wenig.'
Dugal nickt Hathelglir zu
Iowarthien: 'Zu meiner Rechten steht Brennil Daemeril.'
Daemeril verneigt sich leicht.
Dugal nickt aus Daemeril zu
Iowarthien: 'Sie ist die Schwester von Brennil Lothuilos und hab ebenso vor kurzem den Weg in unsere Reihen gefunden.'
Silanwen nickt sachte.
Elrendis nickt leis seufzend und lächelt leicht
Iowarthien: 'Und dort hinten...'
Iowarthien: '...steht Brannon Valien.'
Jaana folgt Iowarthiens Blick.
Valien hebt leicht die Hand
Dugal nickt auch Valien zu
Valien lehnt sich sachte gegen die Wand.

..._


----------



## Nalorim (27. Dezember 2012)

_Update: Leider hat sich an obigen Sachstand noch nichts geändert, daher ist auch weiterhin aufgrund vieler RL-Bedingungen der Planer/Offiziere die Weiterführung der verschiedenen Kampagnen bis auf Weiteres ausgesetzt.

Auch, wenn wir seit vielen Monaten sehr viel ruhiger treten, existieren wir noch und wünschen allen Rollenspielern einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler/-innen können sich natürlich auch weiterhin bei uns im Forum zu Wort melden. Wie gesagt, uns gibt es noch... *zwinkert fröhlich in die Runde*_


----------



## Nalorim (16. Dezember 2013)

_Update: Beinahe ein Jahr ist vergangen, und in aller Ruhe schlummerten wir vor uns hin bis einige wenige erneut eine kleine Eventreihe ins Leben riefen, auf die ich Eure Aufmerksamkeit lenken möchte... Solltet Ihr Euch angesprochen fühlen, dann hinterlasst eine Nachricht bei unseren Torwachen in Lanthir-e-Nauth._


_*Herbstnebel*

Langsam schob sich die Kühle aus dem Norden dem Tal entgegen. Immer näher kam sie an die Behausungen dieses Ortes, der von den Elben beschützt wurde. Vorsichtig hob sie ihre Pranke, wie um ein Beutetier zu erlegen, doch kaum dass sie glaubte, die Beute geschlagen zu haben, durchbrach ein Sonnenstrahl die dichte Wolkendecke. Qualvoll senkte sich die Pranke wieder, bis sie so nahe vor dem Ziel verkümmerte. Zurück blieb nur ein Nebelschleier, der sich langsam über das Tal legte, bis die Wolken von der Sonne ausgedünnt wurden..._

_Laubgeflüster in Imladris_


----------



## Nalorim (24. Dezember 2013)

_Update: Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler/-innen können sich ab sofort wieder bei uns im Forum zu Wort melden. Die Tore für Bewerber sind wieder geöffnet._


_Wir wünschen allen (Rollen-)Spielern ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Nalorim (27. Dezember 2013)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Schattenläufer*

Seine Augen waren aufmerksam auf den Wegesrand gerichtet. Die Bewegungen seines Freundes waren im Laub kaum auszumachen, so leicht bewegte sich das Raubtier voran. Der Elb hatte Mühe ihm zu folgen, denn er wollte nicht, dass das Pferd die Beute verschreckte. So blieb er auf der Straße und beobachtete nur. Dann plötzlich zerriss ein Fauchen die Stille und der Kampf begann. Sekunden später lag der Eber am Boden. Blutige Krallen wurden geleckt, doch war es nicht das Blut des Luchses sondern das seiner Beute.

...

Schattenläufer

P.s.
*Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler/-innen können sich ab sofort wieder bei uns im Forum zu Wort melden. Die Tore für Bewerber sind wieder geöffnet.*_


----------



## Nalorim (2. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Flucht*

Wie durch einen Schleier nahm er die Umgebung wahr.
Die Schmerzen taten ihr übriges.
Er hatte sich zu den Wesen gesellt, die ihm nicht sofort abwehrend begegnet waren.
Die großen und starken, sie waren grimmig gewesen.
Er wehrte sich, als sie ihn angriffen. Der Geruch von Blut hatte ihn hungrig gemacht.

Er suchte lang und wurde fündig. Er bemerkte, dass er gesehen wurde.
Flucht oder Angriff?
Er stürmte auf das Wesen zu, doch dann sah er eine Bewegung im Wasser.
Ein schriller Ton irritierte ihn zusätzlich.
Die Mulde brachte ihn ins straucheln. Er floh. Wohin? Er wusste es nicht.

Er hielt die Klingen in der Hand. Sie schmeckten kalt._

Flucht (Link)

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet.


----------



## Nalorim (3. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Herbstmorgen*

Der nächste Morgen brachte neues Leben in den Wald. Die Spuren der vergangenen Nacht würden bald von der Natur getilgt sein. Die Kreatur blinzelte leicht. Sie rechnete mit Schmerzen, doch sie waren fort.

Als sie sich vom Boden erhob, verdunkelte sich der Eingang der Höhle. Manche der anderen Kreaturen wichen zurück, doch die meisten ignorierten ihn einfach. Sie waren anders als er. Nur der Dunkle zeigte keinen Respekt. Er würde ihn nicht bleiben lassen.

Die Kreatur würde bald zurückkehren...

*Herbstmorgen (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (6. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Sorgen eines Fischers*

Immer wieder ging ihr Blick aus dem Fenster. Sie konnte sich kaum auf die Arbeit konzentrieren. Die Zeit drängte, denn ihr Mann wollte in den nächsten Tagen aufbrechen. Sie verfluchte den Moment, als sie sich entschlossen hatte, nach den Netzen zu sehen. Auch wenn das Schicksal sich anders entschieden hatte und... das Ding straucheln ließ, so lebte sie seit dem Tag mit der Angst.

Ihr Mann war anfangs verärgert gewesen, denn er hatte ihr von vornherein klar gemacht, dass sie sich nicht ausschließlich auf die Elben verlassen konnten. Langsam aber verstand er es, denn seit jener Nacht lauschte er aufmerksamer den Geräuschen des Waldes, der sie umgab. Auch deutete er die zerrissenen Netze nun anders. Es hatte ihn einige Zeit gekostet, sie zu flicken. Vielleicht hatte sie ja doch nicht vor sich hingeträumt.

*Das Rad der Zeit*

Da waren sie nun die Aufzeichnungen. Mehr als 2000 Jahre waren innerhalb von nur wenigen Tagen in ihren Erinnerungen vorbeigezogen. Nun konnte sie mit eigenen Augen sehen, dass sie sich geirrt hatte. Sie las den Bericht nochmals von Beginn an...

*Das Rad der Zeit (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (10. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Blutzoll*

Plötzlich ging alles ganz schnell. Er spürte die Krämpfe die ihn befielen und für einen kleinen Moment zeigte er Schwäche. Jene die vorher zurückgewichen waren, wendeten sich zu ihm um. Die anderen aber zogen ihre Lefzen hoch, so dass ihre Mäuler geöffnet waren. Weiter hinten regte sich etwas Bösartiges. Der Tod in Wolfsgestalt hatte sich aufgemacht, sein Hausrecht wahrzunehmen. Seine Diener kamen näher.

Schritt für Schritt wich er zur Seite aus, denn er hatte den Weg nun klar vor Augen der ihn hinausführen würde. Ihm stellte sich nicht die Frage, ob er heil herauskommen würde. Es würde blutig sein. Seine Klingen waren bereit jene zu empfangen, die auf ihn zustürmen würden. Der Tag schien fast seinen Höhepunkt erreicht zu haben, als der Überlebenskampf begann...

*=> Blutzoll*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (13. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Schauergeschichten*

Nicht viel später an einem anderen Ort bewegte sich ein Karren gemächlich die Straße gen Osten entlang. Die Gestalt auf dem Bock brummte ein Lied vor sich hin. Seine Augen waren kaum auf den Weg, eher auf Erinnerungen gerichtet, als er vor Monaten aus den Bergen im Westen aufgebrochen war. Die Reise war lang, die Geschäfte erträglich und sein Wissensschatz an Schauergeschichten gestiegen...
*
Schauergeschichten*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (17. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Der verschwommene Pfad*

Mit unregelmäßigen Schritten schleppte sich die Kreatur voran. Der Schmerz hatte in der Nacht nicht nachgelassen. Dunkel erinnerte er sich an Schemen, die er beiseite stieß. Die Beine die kaum verheilt waren, trugen ihn nur schwer durch den Wald. Ihre Wunden waren mit Schmutz besudelt und das Blut pochte in den Beinen. Den üblen Geruch, der aus den Wunden herauskam, nahm er nicht mehr wahr. Zu lang hatte er schon das Geschenk in sich getragen...

*
Der verschwommene Pfad*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (19. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Heimweh*

Gernot belud grad den Wagen, da hörte er ein Scheppern aus dem Haus. Eilig begab er sich zum Eingang, doch schon rief ihm eine Frauenstimme entgegen, dass alles in Ordnung sei. Es war schlimmer geworden in den letzten beiden Tagen. Immer wieder hatte sie nervös aus dem Fenster geblickt. Kaum ein paar Schritte hatte sie sich seit dem einen Tag vom Haus entfernt. Er wusste, dass sie Angst hatte, aber er konnte kaum etwas dagegen tun. Ihm blieb auch nicht viel Zeit, denn seine Geschäftspartner würden nicht lange in Bruchtal bleiben...

*
Heimweh*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (21. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Dunkler Stolz*

Sie waren fort. Der dunkle Wolf konnte es riechen. Seine Gefährten hatten sie aus 46 Augen beobachtet. Jene die sich vorgewagt hatten, waren niedergestreckt worden aber die meisten waren seinem Befehl gefolgt. Er selbst hielt sich im Hintergrund, denn er wusste um die Macht jener zweibeinigen Wesen. Sie waren eine andere Macht als die Kreatur, die seinen Bau fast besudelt hätte...

*
Dunkler Stolz*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (25. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Echos der Vergangenheit*

Lange noch lag Torendir wach. Seine Augen waren verschlossen aber seine Gedanken kreisten um den Zustand Tirbethels. Er hatte nicht ahnen können, dass dieser Elb, so trüb seine Augen auch waren, etwas sehen konnte, was sich dort abgespielt haben musste. Ob das Fell Erinnerungen gespeichert hatte oder andere Kräfte ihn dazu verhalfen, die Dinge selbst nochmal zu erleben, wusste er nicht. Er vermutete, dass er die Rolle des gesuchten Wesens einnahm, als er sich plötzlich gegen nicht vorhandene Gegner verteidigte..


*
Echos der Vergangenheit*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (28. Januar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Das Lied der Krähe*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa vier Monaten)

Leise summte die Frau ein Lied vor sich hin. Sie hatte sich bereits auf den Augenblick gefreut, doch nun war Hafras eher zurück mit den Neuigkeiten. Ihre Reise war lang gewesen aber was sie brachten, übertraf ihre Erwartungen. Kaum einer wusste um den Wert des Pergaments, aber diese alten Aufzeichnungen waren mehr wert, als all die Versprechungen, die ihnen die anderen Menschen gemacht hatten. Man musste es nur einzusetzen wissen...

*
Das Lied der Krähe*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (2. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Aufbruch in den Süden*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa vier Monaten)

"Meinst Du wirklich, dass dies eine gute Idee ist Eruna?"

Die Krähe wandte sich dem Sprecher zu. Sie erkannte ihn.

"Ich habe es mir gut überlegt Dechan und ich weiß keinen anderen Weg mehr."

"Ja weil Du es nicht versucht hast", antwortete der Mann mürrisch.

"Es ist wie es ist. Meine Augen sind zwar trübe aber ich sehe noch weit. Und was ich sah, ist eine Möglichkeit, die ich jetzt ergreife und nicht wie Du erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist", sprach sie ruhig, aber in ihrem Inneren begann bereits ein Sturm zu wüten. "Lass mich allein. Jetzt!"...

*
Aufbruch in den Süden*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (4. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Die ewigen Wächter*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa drei Monaten)

Da waren sie nun an dem Ort, den sie aufsuchen sollten und doch war der Weg noch weit. Tagsüber liefen sie Gefahr, von den anderen entdeckt zu werden aber des Nachts würde der Sumpf erwachen. Dazu kam, dass sie sich nicht erneut einen Fehler wie bei Lin Giliath leisten wollten, als sie gesehen wurden. Der Elb hatte nichts sagen müssen als er dort oben stand. Es war vielleicht ein Fehler gewesen, bei Tage zu reisen. Doch lange konnten sie nicht darüber nachdenken. Elb oder Ork, sie hatten die Wahl gehabt. Hier war es ähnlich nur dass sie von niemandem Gnade erfahren würden...

*
Die ewigen Wächter*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (9. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Leere Augen im Sumpf*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa drei Monaten)

Tornas war der erste, der sich regte. "Sie sind fort"
"Aber nicht für lang", antwortete Hafras."Wir haben nicht viel Zeit."

Zu zweit sahen sie sich um. Überall waren alte Säulen zu sehen. Manche von ihnen waren verziert mit Bildnissen, Gesichter von Männer und Frauen, vielleicht hochrangige Personen aus den alten Königreichen. Bald hatten sie einen Platz entdeckt, der fast vollständig versunken war. Nur eine alte Steinplatte war noch zu erkennen auf der sich zahlreiche Gravierungen befanden, die aber im laufe der Jahre der Witterung zum Opfer gefallen waren. Daraus etwas zu entziffern, würde Historiker für Jahre beschäftigen.

*
Leere Augen im Sumpf*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (13. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Der erste Krieger des Clans*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa einem Monat)

Beobachten und ausharren, das waren ihre einzigen Möglichkeiten in dieser für sie fremden Umgebung in den ersten Wochen. Am wenigsten gefiel es Koltagh an diesem Ort, denn die Wälder strotzten nur so vor unbekannten Gefahren. Alles war fremd für ihn, vor allem die Steintrolle, die des Nachts erwachten. Den Elben gingen sie so gut sie es vermochten aus dem Weg, doch die ständige Gefahr, erneut entdeckt zu werden, machte es ihm besonders schwer, sich frei zu bewegen.

*
Der erste Krieger des Clans*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (17. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Des Jägers Beute*
(Rückschau - Vor etwa zwei Wochen)

Der erste Jäger, der Gauredain aus dem nahen Stamm, er war hier, um Rat zu suchen. Der Schamane hatte viele Geheimnisse, die er mit dem Stamm teilte, doch nun war es des Kriegers Los, noch stärker zu werden, um den Stamm besser zu beschützen. Lange hatte er warten müssen. Er war unzufrieden, hungrig nach Kraft... wenn der Schamane ihm nicht helfen konnte, würde er ebenso sterben, wie die anderen, die sich ihm verweigerten. Dunkel war seine Haut, Narben zierten seine Brust. Nur spärlich war er bedeckt mit seinem grauen Wolfsfell...

*
Des Jägers Beute*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (22. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Heimkehr*
(Gegenwart)

Mit verengten Augen schaute er durch den Regen den Hang hinab. Der Boden war aufgeweicht, so dass er sich nur langsam vorwärts bewegen konnte. Wenn er jetzt stürzte, konnte es sein Ende sein. Dass er bereits fror, spürte er kaum. Vielleicht war es auch der Überlebenswille. Den hätte er gebrauchen können, als er sich in den Wolfsbau gewagt hatte, aber dort beherrschte Verwirrung seine Gedanken. Die Vernunft kehrte zu spät zurück. Mit etwas Hoffnung, bald eine trockene Höhle erreichen zu können, begab er sich weiter hinab. Dann musste er sich entscheiden – nach Nordosten oder nach Süden...

*Heimkehr (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (26. Februar 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Augenblicke im Morgengrauen*
(Gegenwart)

Der Gauredain war zwar fort, aber Otila schleppte sich noch ein Stück des Weges ihm nach, um zu sehen, wohin er wollte. Warum sie nicht ins Haus gegangen war, um sich zu verbinden, konnte sie sich nicht erklären. Sie konnte ja selbst kaum glauben, was geschehen war...

*Augenblicke im Morgengrauen (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (4. März 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Abschiede*

Er hatte es fast geschafft. Der Ort, an dem für ihn alles begonnen hatte, war für ihn und den Schamanen eine Zuflucht geworden. Er würde nur noch einige Momente ausruhen müssen. Das Feuer brannte und wärmte ihn ein wenig, doch die Wärme macht ihn schläfrig...

*Abschiede (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (16. März 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Die Zusammenkunft*

Während sich zwei Kundschafter der Zuflucht auf den Weg zum oberen Zugang von Eryn Singor begaben, stießen die anderen Elben zusammen mit der Frau aus Gondor zum Fluss vor. Sie hatten ihn umzingelt. Der Tag war noch nicht alt, als sie sich bereit machten, den Ort zu durchkämmen. Entschlossenheit lag in den Blicken der meisten unter ihnen. Sie wussten nicht, worauf sie sich einlassen würden, also wollten sie vorsichtig sein.

*Die Zusammenkunft (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (5. April 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Mosaiksteine*

Bar-e-Therchir war besudelt worden von dunklem Gedankengut, aber es konnte vertrieben werden. Der Preis war jedoch hoch. Zu viel war auf einmal passiert, mit dem sie nicht gerechnet hatten, als dass sie nun ein klares Bild vor Augen haben konnten. Sie hatten vielerlei Fragen aber niemanden, der sie beantworten konnte. Mühsam suchten sie bei den drei gefallenen Gestalten nach Hinweisen. Zusätzliche Hilfe traf ein und vielleicht konnten diese mit ihrem unvoreingenommenen Blick auf die Geschehnisse zur Klarheit beitragen.

*Mosaiksteine (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (21. April 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris__


*Sturz in die Dunkelheit*


Während der Elb Torendir Proben entnahm, damit sie später in Imladris untersucht werden konnten, wurde für Tirbethel etwas sichtbar, was für die anderen verborgen blieb. Zuerst war es für ihn nur wie ein unscheinbar andersfarbiger Fleck auf einem Gemälde voller Schönheit. Doch immer stärker trat der Fleck aus seiner Unscheinbarkeit heraus, bis das restliche Gemälde verblasste, als würde es vom Fleck verzehrt werden. Eine schattige Aura trat zutage wie ein Punkt am Horizont, der sich beim näher kommen als ein Turm entpuppte, der über die Lande wacht...


*Sturz in die   Dunkelheit(Link)*


P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (27. April 2014)

_Update: Laubgeflüster in Imladris

*Der Gesang der Elbe*

Als sie Echad Candelleth erreicht hatten, legten sie Ferelneth vorsichtig auf Decken. Ihn zurückzuholen war nun oberstes Gebot, denn noch immer war er in tiefem Schlaf versunken. Die Dunkelheit hatte ihn umhüllt. Das Licht zu ihm zu bringen, war nun eine schwierige Aufgabe. Da erklang leise der Gesang der Pennuidhel wie eine besänftigende Brise nach einem Sturm auf dem Meer. Während sich die Bilder der Gräueltaten in den Hintergrund zurückzogen, kamen ihre Gedanken zur Ruhe.

*Der Gesang der Elbe(Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (16. Mai 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

Was bisher geschah...

*Beratungen in Imladris*

Es war für Torendir schon eine Weile her, seit er sich aus Imladris verabschiedet hatte. Er hatte geglaubt, dass er sich freuen würde, wenn er das Tal erblickte, aber die vergangenen Ereignisse lagen schwer auf seinen Schultern. So ließ er sein Pferd beim Stallmeister, den er nur wortkarg begrüßte. Den anderen war es vielleicht auch ganz recht, nicht noch weitere Worte verlieren zu müssen. Sie hatten sich zum Ziel gesetzt, der Bedrohung einer Krankheit entgegenzutreten, doch was sie fanden, waren nur viele Rätsel, die allesamt nur andeuteten, dass mehr hinter dem Gauradan steckte, als ihnen jetzt noch bewusst war.

*Das Geheimnis der Steine(Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (23. Mai 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Die Suche nach Antworten*
(Fernab von Imladris)

Während die Elben und die Frau aus Gondor nach Antworten suchten, erging es der Krähe nicht anders. Tage waren vergangen, in der Eruna sich in ihren Unterschlupf zurückgezogen hatte. Ihr Schlaf war unruhig geworden, denn sie sah Bilder von gefallenen Kämpfern, doch keine Schlacht hatte sie gerichtet. Immer mehr ahnte sie, dass ihre Visionen ihr etwas ziemlich schmerzhaftes mitteilen wollten.

*Die Suche nach Antworten(Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (17. Juni 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Nur ein unauffälliger Fremder*

Im Morgengrauen schreckte sie auf. Sie hatte die Bilder vor sich, die sie in ihrem Traum gesehen hatte. Sie brauchte einige Zeit, um zu registrieren, dass sie noch auf ihren Decken lag. Die Erkenntnis, dass sie sich geirrt haben könnte, schlug ihr schwer aufs Gemüt. Sie tastete nach der Halskette. Erst jetzt bemerkte sie, dass ihr Gefährte sie anstarrte.

*Nur ein unauffälliger Fremder(Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (21. Juni 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Eine Reise ins Ungewisse*
(Nördlich der Zuflucht von Thorenhad)

Schweigend und ruhelos führte Pennuidhel die Gruppe weiter durch die Schluchten des Nan Tornaeth. Sie versuchte stets Berenfareth nicht allzu weit aus den Augen zu verlieren, denn den Pfad, den sie beschritt, war nicht der, den sie das erste Mal hier entlang gekommen war. Je weiter sie nach Norden kamen, desto intensiver wurde das Gefühl der Beklemmung, sie wusste, warum sie damals den Weg beschritt, der sie direkt gen Westen führte. Vielleicht war dies ein längerer Weg gewesen, doch war die Luft nicht ganz so kräftezehrend wie an diesem Ort.

*Eine Reise ins Ungewisse (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (5. Juli 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Ein Hort der Dunkelheit*

Früh am Morgen, als die Sonne kaum durch die Wipfel der Bäume drang, machten sie sich bereit, den Ort aufzusuchen, der das Ziel der Orks gewesen war. Sie wussten, dass es dort in den Hügeln eine Höhle gab, aber was sie dort finden würden, war nicht das, was sie erwartet hatten. Keine Wachen, keine Befestigungen, es gab nichts, was sie hätten überwinden müssen. Die Orks mussten sich sicher fühlen an diesem Ort.

*Ein Hort der Dunkelheit (Link)*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (13. Juli 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Die Saat*
(Fernab von Imladris)

Sie konnte sich kaum noch daran erinnern, wann sie das letzte Mal die Sonne gesehen hatte. Das Land war in eine Dunkelheit gehüllt, die sie so bereits aus der Kindheit kannte. Nun hatte sie erneut die Bilder von Wäldern vor Augen... das Bild ihres Traumes. Sie hatte Hafras beneidet dafür, dass er in den Süden ziehen durfte, aber irgendwie kam es ihr nun seltsam vor. Sie hatte früher sonst nie Visionen gehabt von Ereignissen in fernen Ländern. Sie dachte nach, seit wann dies so war. Sie kam irgendwann zum Schluss, dass sie stärker geworden sein musste. Es stimmte ja auch, doch war der Grund ein vollkommen anderer als sie vermutete. Sie glaubte die jahrelangen Wanderungen in der Traumwelt wie sie es nannte, hätten ihren Horizont erweitert.

*Die Saat*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (18. August 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Eine seltsame Leere*

Es war entschieden. Die Bedrohung durch die Orks in Laenan konnte nicht geduldet werden. Kaum einer hatte mit einer anderen Entscheidung gerechnet. Es bedeutet jedoch auch, sich erneut dem Relikt zu stellen. Bei diesen Gedanken grauste es Torendir. Er hatte anfangs den Schrecken erfahren, als er es berührt hatte. Eine Nacht später war die Unruhe gekommen. Dass dazu noch Tirbethel darniederlag, machte die Sache nicht besser. Jede Beteuerung seitens Ferelneth, dass es nicht am Reiberdruck lag, schob er beiseite. Selbst wenn er nicht der Auslöser war, er war zumindest ein Tropfen gewesen, den er sich nun anlastete.

*Eine seltsame Leere*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (14. September 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Ein Archivar auf Reisen*
(Tinnudir)

Zufrieden lehnte sich die bärtige Gestalt auf seinem Schemel zurück. Die Truhe in seinem Rücken diente ihm dabei als Stütze. Mit seiner linken Hand tastete er nach seiner Pfeife. Kurz danach hüllten Rauschschwaden das Gesicht des Zwerges ein. Als die Tür aufgestoßen wurde, zog der Rauch vom Gesicht des Zwerges fort. Die beiden Männer waren nun bereit. Die Kisten konnten verstaut werden.

"Sehr gut. Bringt sie zum Wagen. Ich komme nach, sobald ich abgeschlossen habe."
"Sehr wohl Herr Glamnir."

*Ein Archivar auf Reisen*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (11. November 2014)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Die Waffen des Feindes*
(Fernab von Imladris)

Der Späher war auf seinem Posten. Er hatte einen hervorragenden Blick auf die karge Gegend unter ihm. Es würde schwer fallen sich dem Außenposten unentdeckt zu nähern. Seine Aufmerksamkeit galt dem Norden, denn im Osten achteten andere auf Feindbewegungen. Sie lebten in ständiger Wachsamkeit. Nur ihre guten Späher bewahrten sie stets vor bösen Überraschungen. Doch diesmal sollte es anders sein. Dass er bereits umgangen wurde, konnte er nicht ahnen, denn die Wesen waren im Schatten verborgen. Ihr grauschwarzes Fell war im dämmrigen Licht kaum zu sehen. Erst der Schrei einer Frau ließ ihn herumfahren.

*Die Waffen des Feindes*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet. _


----------



## Nalorim (16. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ooc-Anmerkung:
- Treffpunkt: am 24. Januar um 19 Uhr auf der Terasse des heimeligen Hauses in Imladris
- Gäste dürfen gerne eine Laterne für eine gemeinsame Laternenwanderung mitbringen
- Waffen und volle Rüstung sind für diese Zusammenkunft nicht notwendig, da für die Sicherheit in Imladris gesorgt ist_​


----------



## Nalorim (11. Juni 2015)

_Update: Das Geheimnis der Steine

*Dunkle Bande*
(Fernab von Imladris)

"Warum hast Du sie nicht ausgeschickt? Sie hätten diese Maden vernichten können",grollte die große Gestalt der in einer schwarzen Robe gehüllten Gestalt entgegen. Er benötigte nur wenige Schritte, um bei ihm zu sein. Seine Hand griff nach der Robe.

"Du übersiehst, dass sie nun streiten. Ihre moralische Überheblichkeit wird sie zu Fall bringen. Deine... Schützlinge sind ersetzbar", erwiderte die Stimme der verhüllten Gestalt, die sich offenbar nicht an der Grobheit des Uruks störte.

"Die Wargmeister begehren auf. Sie wollen Opfer sehen. Danghal ist auch gesehen worden..."

*Dunkle Bande*

P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet._


----------



## Nalorim (16. März 2021)

_*Viele Jahre sind vergangen seit dem man die Elben dieser Sippe oder sogar das Elbenheer der Thela Estel durch Mittelerde ziehen sah und doch sind wir nicht gen Westen gesegelt. Noch sind wir da, auch wenn wir die Belange der anderen Völker eine kurze Zeitspanne, gemessen an den Lebensjahren der Elben, als unwichtig erachteten und uns um uns selbst im Verborgenen sorgten. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere die Elben dieser Sippe vergessen, vielleicht sind die Erinnerungen an uns verblasst... so mag es den Anschein haben, und doch... gewiss ist, dass wir noch nicht diese Gestade verlassen und Mittelerde noch nicht sich selbst überlassen haben. Wahr sind die Geschichten, die sich die Älteren über diese Elben erzählen. Solltet ihr noch nichts dazu vernommen haben, dann werft einen Blick in diese Aufzeichnungen. *_

_*P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet.*_


----------



## Nalorim (19. April 2021)

_Aus Altem entsteht etwas Neues... so heißt es und ist hier für Interessierte nachzulesen:_

Aus Altem entsteht etwas Neues (Link)
 


_Celebriaen Elanesse. Wer schon länger in Mittelerde weilt, dem sagt dieser Name bestimmt etwas. Die alt-ehrwürdige Sippe prägte einst die Geschicke in Mittelerde (Belegaer) und ihr Heer, die Thela Estel erlebte manche Schlacht und marschierte an vielen Orten gegen die Feinde._

_Der Funkenflug traf Aerendir, den Túr, und konnte mit ihm über die Celebriaen Elanesse, Projekte und Hoffnungen sprechen._
 


_*P.s. Interessierte (Elben-)Rollenspieler können sich gerne an unseren Torwachen vorstellen. Die Tore sind wieder für Bewerber geöffnet.*_


----------



## Nalorim (12. Juli 2021)

_*I guil vi Imladris*_
_*Wann:* ab dem 19.07.2021 ab 21:00 Uhr wöchentlich

*Wo: *Imladris - Trollhöhen

*Ziel:* Imladris als Rollenspielort beleben und weitere Anlaufstellen für Rollenspieler zu bieten

*Hintergrund*

Bruchtal (Sindarin: Imladris, engl. Rivendell) ist eine von Herrn Elrond gegründete Elbensiedlung, die in den westlichen Ausläufern des Nebelgebirges an der Ostgrenze von Arnor liegt. _​_Durch seine geschützte Lage in der tiefen Schlucht des Flusses Bruinen ist Bruchtal das sicherste Rückzugsgebiet der Elben nördlich von Lórien. _​_In der Siedlung lebt eine große Anzahl Sindar- und Noldorelben, aber auch viele Reisende finden hier Zuflucht und Schutz.

*Kennzeichnung*

Zur besseren OOC-Orientierung werden die projektveranstalteten Sippen ihre Teilnehmer mit /afk [bezeichnung] kennzeichnen. _​_Dieses Verfahren sollte so manchem Spieler bereits von verschiedenen Märkten und anderen Veranstaltungen bekannt sein.

*In eigener Sache*

Wir würden uns freuen zahlreiche Mitspieler in Imladris begrüßen zu dürfen. _​_Vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob ihr bereits Rollenspielerfahrung habt oder nicht, soll dieses Projekt allen eine Plattform bieten den Ort Imladris als weiteren Rollenspielort zu etablieren. _​_Danke für Euer Kommen und viel Spaß!_

*P.s. der Aushang kann gerne noch weiter verbreitet werden.*​


----------



## Nalorim (13. Juli 2021)

Ein Hintergrundbericht dazu: https://funkenflug.ag/bruchtal-beleben/


----------



## Nalorim (20. Juli 2021)

_Die Eindrücke aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht sind hier nachzulesen... I guil vi Imladris

Vielen Dank an Alle, die dem Abend beigewohnt haben und ihn zu einem kurzweiligen Vergnügen haben werden lassen._


----------



## Nalorim (24. Juli 2021)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 26.7.2021 ab 21:00 Uhr*_


----------



## Nalorim (2. August 2021)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"*_

Wann: am 02.08.2021 ab 21:00 Uhr


----------

